# Deathwing versteckt sich in der Scherbenwelt?



## Thagol (11. Januar 2008)

Also kurz nach dem erscheinen von Bc habe ich in WoW mal auf irgendeinen tisch eine Karte von der Scherbenwelt mit groben Grenzen der Scherbenwelt gesehen, wo auch Teile östlich von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, Schattenmondtal und Nethersturm waren. Ich war beschäftigt schnell 70 zuwerden und hab mir dabei nichts gedacht, Blizz scheint die Karte überarbeitet zuhaben, weil ich sie seitdem nie wieder gefunden habe.
Naja als ich mit 2.1 direkt anfing auf der Netherschwingenscherbe zuquesten bemerkte ich schon öfters das Gespräche zwischen Oberanführer Mor'ghor und Der Lady Sinestra die kurz mit ihm spricht und ankündigt das Deathwing lebt und er von ihnen versorgt werden will eiern, erzen etc... nach dem Gespräch fliegt sie wieder in Richtung Osten wo immoment ja nichts ist. Desweiteren gibt es ja auch die netherdrachne in der Scherbenwelt die "mutierte" Schwarzedrachen sind und im Schergrat hängen ja überall von denn Gronns geschlachtete Schwarze Drachen.
Nun hab ich eine Karte mit einen Kleinen teil der östlichen und bis jetzt fehlenden Seite der Scherbenwelt gefunden: http://www.wowwiki.com/images/thumb/b/be/D...Draenor_map.jpg

Der Name Deathwing's Lair sagt wohl alles oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Genauso ein Inditz für den östlichen teil der Scherbenwelt nach Nordend ist, dass noch das Portal fehlt wodurch Illidan,Vashj und Kealthas nach Nordend kamen um denn Lichking zuvernichten.

Mein Fazit ist also nach Nordend in weiter ferne wird der östliche teil der Scherbenwelt kommen moit Deathwing als Highend endcounter und wir kommen durch Nordend dann in die Scherbenwelt zurück. Dafür spricht auch, dass Alexstrasza und ihr Gefährt Krasus ( Drachenname Kotialstrasz) in Nordend auf tauchen werdne wie von Blizz bestätigt und sie sich um denn verrückten Malygos kümmern wollen und immernoch mit dem schwarzen Schwarm verfeindet sind...
Nun ja ich hoffe ihr gebt Zahl reich eure Meinung dazu ab.


----------



## Thursoni (11. Januar 2008)

Netter Beitrag, aber ich denke nicht das Deathwing als 25 Mann Boss kommt. Das wär einfach zu heftig :S!
Aber bei Blizzard weis man ja nie....


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (11. Januar 2008)

Wie du sicher bemerkt hast ist die Karte nicht ein fehlender Teil sondern es ist die Karte der Scherbenwelt bevor sie die Scherbenwelt wurde, als dort noch die Draenei lebten und das Land von Meer umschlossen war. Ich vermute eher das Deadwing nach Nordend "geflohen" ist, da es ziehmlich unlogisch wäre wenn Deadwings Lair immernoch existiert, da dieser dann in der Luft schweben müsste. Auch eine Möglichkeit wäre das er nach Hyjal (das in der richtigen Welt) geflohen ist, zumindest ist dort (wenn man früher hinexploitet ist) eine Höhe, identisch mmit der von Deadwings Tochter Onyxia


----------



## Thoor (11. Januar 2008)

Ich nutz den Thread hier mal aus um zu fragen was der Drache hitner Onys Lair soll, mit Namen Aschenschwinge in Aschenschwniges Bau, ich glaubi n BWL gibts doch n Boss der so heisst, was macht der hier o0


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Januar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich nutz den Thread hier mal aus um zu fragen was der Drache hitner Onys Lair soll, mit Namen Aschenschwinge in Aschenschwniges Bau, ich glaubi n BWL gibts doch n Boss der so heisst, was macht der hier o0



Teil der Ony-Pre...gibt dir ein paar Qs.


----------



## Trisch (12. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Teil der Ony-Pre...gibt dir ein paar Qs.



Aber nur die Hordenquestreihe.


Und du brauchst den Drachen für das schmieden des "Siegel des Aufstiegs" (UBRS Schlüssel)


----------



## Anktahr (12. Januar 2008)

Wer sagt uns das Deathwing "geflohen" ist. Vielleicht verbirgt er sich wieder in der Form eines Edelmanns (Lord Prestor aus der Tag des Drachen) und versucht die Reiche in einen alles vernichtenden Krieg zu stürzen, wer sagt uns außerdem das er in Nordend ist es gibt noch Orte in der alten Welt wo er sein könnte außer Hyjal. Was ist zu Beispiel mit seinen Anwesen im Arathihochland (Laut Buch glaub ich).

Meiner Meinung lebt Deathwing und würd wie eine Plage immer wiederkehren, da er weis wann es Zeit ist zu fliehen. 

Unkraut vergeht nicht.^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (12. Januar 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Wie du sicher bemerkt hast ist die Karte nicht ein fehlender Teil sondern es ist die Karte der Scherbenwelt bevor sie die Scherbenwelt wurde, als dort noch die Draenei lebten und das Land von Meer umschlossen war. Ich vermute eher das Deadwing nach Nordend "geflohen" ist, da es ziehmlich unlogisch wäre wenn Deadwings Lair immernoch existiert, da dieser dann in der Luft schweben müsste. Auch eine Möglichkeit wäre das er nach Hyjal (das in der richtigen Welt) geflohen ist, zumindest ist dort (wenn man früher hinexploitet ist) eine Höhe, identisch mmit der von Deadwings Tochter Onyxia



Also ich bin nach 2.2 mal hinexploitet^^
da gibts wirklich so ne Höhle, sieht genauso aus wie Onyxias, aber kA was da ein soll, in Wc3 kommts so viel ich mich erinner nich vor....


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (12. Januar 2008)

ich sage auch das deathwing lebt^^ alleine schon deswegen weil er so berühmt ist. 

Aber den soll Blizz bitte nicht leichtvertig verheitzen.


----------



## Arones (12. Januar 2008)

Deathwings Lair wird der neue 40er 80er werden nichts anderes denkt ihr etwa es geht so easy weida xDDD


----------



## Anktahr (12. Januar 2008)

Nur 40 Spieler? Nit gerade Fair für uns Spieler. 

Deathwing hat die Angriffe von 3 alten götter überlebt die ihn zusammen mit dem gefallen Titanen angriefen.
Er hat seinen Schuppen mit Adamantit verstärkt was soll da bitte durchdringen mal abgesehen von Waffen wie Frostgram.

Kurz gesagt der hat schon einiges auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Arones (12. Januar 2008)

Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht ... naja vllt. doch 80er 80er (ohhje mein PC) .......naja mal sehen auf jeden wird noch einiges kommen ich errinnere an vor 3 Jahren als Blizz sich 10 Jahre WoW verschworen hat... die werden uns noch was um die Ohren hauen xD


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (12. Januar 2008)

hm...könnte bei nordend auftauchen so wie bei scherbenwelt sonnenbrunnen finde ich...

oder da der ja so unzerstörbar ist könnte man es doch so machen das der alle 2 wochen oder 3 mit einer großen drachentruppe durch ganz azeroth fliegen und auch in nordend...und er könnte ein t droppen finde ich...also so eine art besonders mächtiger weltboss der durch die ganze welt fliegt...bis er für eine weile verjagt wird...was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## kio82 (12. Januar 2008)

Für die Leute, die wie ich einfach mal neugierig auf den Thread draufgeklickt haben, weil n "v" im Topic fehlt:

Deathwing ist der Papa von Nef und Ony. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.wowwiki.com/Deathwing/Neltharion


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (12. Januar 2008)

labarababa schrieb:


> Für die Leute, die wie ich einfach mal neugierig auf den Thread draufgeklickt haben, weil n "v" im Topic fehlt:
> 
> Deathwing ist der Papa von Nef und Ony.
> 
> ...



wer war eigentlich die mutter von nef unf ony ?
oder können das drachen auch ohne zweite person ?


----------



## Messiah866 (12. Januar 2008)

wenn du das erste buch gelesen hättest wüsstest du das es nicht ohne geht bzw man braucht mämmchen und weibchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buechse (12. Januar 2008)

Wovor hat er sich erschreckt? *...*


----------



## Muahdib (12. Januar 2008)

Es ist schon lustig das Leute sich Gespräche die Ingame ablaufen nicht mal richtig anhören ...

Dort wurde etwas gemunkelt das Deathwing in Grim Batol ist ... vielleicht doch nicht sooooo weit weg dann ^^


----------



## Plaintive (12. Januar 2008)

@Muahdib:

Ich persönlich denke nicht, dass Deathwing in Grim Batol ist. Alexstrasza wurde ja von Nekros gefangen und Grim Batol gebracht, schaffte es aber zu entkommen und ihren Entführer zu töten. Seitdem ist Grim Batol in der  Hand des roten Drachenaspekts. Es wäre von Deathwing zwar genial sich mitten unter seinen Feinden zu verstecken, aber ebenso gefährlich. Er ist Staatsfeind Nummer 1 vom roten Drachenaspekt.


----------



## Guibärchen (12. Januar 2008)

interessantes thema! 

/push


----------



## Galadith (12. Januar 2008)

omg ich lieeeeeeeeeebe solche themen. mehr mehr mehr....

jetzt mal ohne irgendeine garantie auf richtigkeit:

ich hab mal gehört das sich alli und horde später mal zusammentun um zusammen die ganzen bosse (deathwing.....) umzunieten. wie gesagt, ohne garantie... bitte flamet mich net zu das ich was falsches gesagt hab! 

wenn wer was genaueres weiß, dann lasst die finger über eure tastatur flitzen und gogogogogo^^


----------



## alexaner666 (12. Januar 2008)

so n scheiß als highend encounter?
die geschichte vor wc3.noch vor der schlacht der menschen gegen orcs in der "scherbenwelt"(so nannte man die meines wissens damals gar nicht) gehört meiner meinung nach dirkekt in den müll.
wurde dieser bullshit nicht auch nur für wow erfunden, damit die encounter nicht ausgehen?


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (12. Januar 2008)

soweit ivh weiß, kommt Deathwing nach Hyjal der Jetztzeit... denn da gibts auch so'n Lair wie Ony's Lair...


----------



## B@K3R (12. Januar 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Also ich bin nach 2.2 mal hinexploitet^^
> da gibts wirklich so ne Höhle, sieht genauso aus wie Onyxias, aber kA was da ein soll, in Wc3 kommts so viel ich mich erinner nich vor....



also  ich war ma auf meinem eigenem server da un es sieht würklich so aus un drine war ich auch schon mal man kann zwar nicht reinlaufen aber es gibt codes um sich rein zu porten die ich aber auch nicht mehr weis un es gibt auch im ineren änlichkeiten mit ony lair auch am ende ist ein drache der aber nicht wie ein drache ausieht ich weis aber auch nicht mehr wie er heist vill hab ich glück un bekomme es nocheinmal hin dort hinein zu kommen dan post ich mal ein pa bilder davon


----------



## S3ngy (12. Januar 2008)

Egal wo er kommt es wird aufjedenfall wieder n anspruchsvoller high end boss 
Ich hoff sie verheitzen ihn nicht so früh 
denn wie vorher schon gesagt ist Deathwing so gut wie unbesiegbar 
(gut is dass der Lich King nicht auch -.- oder sollte Illidan es nicht auch sein ^^ )


----------



## Krytias (12. Januar 2008)

Ich löse das thema ma eben auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja also hier is meine theorie sagen wa so xD

Deathwing ist in Hyjal  ! Es gibt dort einen eingang der aussieht wie bei ony ^^ hyjal wird ab wotlk geöffnet und ein eigenes gebiet sein ! 

"The second is a portal exactly like the entrance to Onyxia's Lair. It appears to be a giant dragon skull, possibly leading to an encounter with Deathwing. Only the future will tell. It's confirmed by mages blinking in the entrance, that behind the skull there's just the same cave as used by Onyxia - but empty. As Blizzard most probably won't reuse the same characteristic cave for two raid encounters, it may be changed, if Hyjal in the present is ever going to be opened for players. It should be noted that this cave does not appear in the Battle of Mount Hyjal map."

Quelle: http://www.wowwiki.com/Hyjal  müsst nach unten zu dungeons scrollen ^^


----------



## Occasus (12. Januar 2008)

Anktahr schrieb:


> Vielleicht verbirgt er sich wieder in der Form eines Edelmanns



Haris Pilton in Shattrath war mir noch nie geheuer. Sicher ist es Deathwing, der versucht durch Musik, schlechtes Benehmen und vieles mehr, Chaos zu stiften.


---------------

Glaube aber viel mehr daran dass in WotlK ein weiterer Eingang in HdZ geöffnet wird.


----------



## Syrda (12. Januar 2008)

Krytias schrieb:


> Deathwing ist in Hyjal  ! Es gibt dort einen eingang der aussieht wie bei ony ^^ *hyjal wird ab wotlk geöffnet und ein eigenes gebiet sein* !


Stell das hier lieber nicht als Fakt hin, das ist noch lange nicht bestätigt, allerdings durchaus möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Möglichkeiten wäre, wie hier schon genannt, Grim Batol oder das heutige Hyjal. Die Scherbenwelt schließe ich eigentlich aus, da das Deathwings Hort in Warcraft II war und er deshalb diesen Namen trägt.

Was auch noch gut sein könnte wäre sein alter Hort in Kezan (Insel der Goblins), die Höhlen der Zeit (dort sind immerhin auch schwarze Drachen Schuld an den Zeitproblemen) oder gar der Smaragdgrüne Traum, der ebenfalls von einer fremden Macht verderbt wird.

Bis Blizzard da was ankündigt kann es noch dauern und vorher werden wir nichts sicher wissen...


----------



## jahepi (12. Januar 2008)

Der Grund, dass in Hyjal ein Ort ist, der so "ähnlich" aussieht, wie Ony`s lair ist, dass dies ein Platzhalter für etwas anderes ist...nichts weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.ripped (12. Januar 2008)

so hab mal schnell n bild gemacht =D





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S3ngy (12. Januar 2008)

Der Smaragdgrüne Traum wär auch ne möglichkeit aber ob sich dort Deathwing rumtreibt ?
Ich mein er wird von einem "Albtraum" infiltriert gegen den sich die Drachen nicht selbst wehren können weil sie die ursache nicht finden und er alles verschlingt 
Dass hört sich finde ich sehr nach den Schwarzdrachen an  siehe Ony oder auch Neff die ewig unendeckt blieben und wie zb Ony Stormwind infiltrierten.


----------



## Tragoile (12. Januar 2008)

> Der Grund, dass in Hyjal ein Ort ist, der so "ähnlich" aussieht, wie Ony`s lair ist, dass dies ein Platzhalter für etwas anderes ist...nichts weiter.




sag mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otori Takeo (12. Januar 2008)

Nur 1 kleiner Fehler, Alexstrazas Gefährte heißt Krasus, aber nur in seiner menschlichen Form bei den Kirin Tor im Rat der Magier von Dalaran. Sein richtiger, sein Drachenname, ist Korialstrasz.


----------



## Ymenia (12. Januar 2008)

Deathwing lebt definitiv noch. Laut der geschichtlichen Reihenfolge ist er kurz nachdem Rhonin und Krasus mithilfe der anderen Aspekte (grün, blau, bronze) Alexstrasza befreit haben, geflohen. Wohin steht nirgendwo und er taucht auch nicht mehr auf. (http://www.wowwiki.com/Deathwing/Neltharion)
Was die Karte angeht, wird sie ebenfalls auf WoW-Wiki gezeigt, wenn man nach Deathwing's Hort sucht (http://www.wowwiki.com/Deathwing's_Lair).

Deathwing lebt, allerdings wird Blizzard, wie auch schon bei Illidan und Magtheridon wieder einmal einen Raidboss daraus machen. Wenn sie ihren Trip so weiterführen, wird man früher oder später auch eine Instanz finden, in der man gegen Malygos (Northrend) und Azshara (zwischen Kalimdor und den Östl. Kgr.) kämpfen muss, weil ihnen die Ideen ausgehen.
Ich bin ja dafür, dass Deathwing aufgescheucht wird und dann erneut wieder sein Unwesen treibt.


----------



## Zez (12. Januar 2008)

Wenn er kommt, sollte es möglich sein den Allianz/Horde Streit zu beenden und zusammen mit mehr als 400Mann den Raiden *Muahuahua*
Blizzard braucht dann eben sehr stabiele Server - aber unter 400Mann sollte sich der Geschichte nach Deathwing eig nicht besiegen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revan69 (12. Januar 2008)

Deathwing is der Feind aller anderen Drachen, würde er kommen würden die anderen garantiert gegen ihn kämpfen, bzw Leute suchen die es tun falls er noch das Amulett oder ähnliches hat. Und im Traum denk ich nich. Eigentlich soll Deathwind in der Schwerbenwelt sein , ich denke einfach das er sich da ne Scherbe gesucht hat (wird ja wohl mehr Scherben geben als die jetzigen)

Und soweit ich weiß is Ony nicht die Tochter von Deathwing, da Deathwing in einer Schlacht alle weiblichen Schwarzdrachen opferte, Deathwing stahl daraufhin ein Ei von dem Rotdrachenschwarm geklaut, deshalb is Ony auch ne Rote.


----------



## Arkoras (12. Januar 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wenn er kommt, sollte es möglich sein den Allianz/Horde Streit zu beenden und zusammen mit mehr als 400Mann den Raiden *Muahuahua*
> Blizzard braucht dann eben sehr stabiele Server - aber unter 400Mann sollte sich der Geschichte nach Deathwing eig nicht besiegen dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann bräuchte man 600 Hordler, ganz einfach: 200 Hordler - die 200 Allies sind 0. 400 Hordler -200 Allies sind 200. Und 600 Hordler -200 Allies sind 400 Spieler. Die Allies würden eh nur rumpfuschen und die Krieger würden mit Verbänden durch den Raid rennen und der Priester mit seinem Kolben auf den Boss einklopfen...


----------



## Syrda (12. Januar 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wenn er kommt, sollte es möglich sein den Allianz/Horde Streit zu beenden und zusammen mit mehr als 400Mann den Raiden *Muahuahua*
> Blizzard braucht dann eben sehr stabiele Server - aber unter 400Mann sollte sich der Geschichte nach Deathwing eig nicht besiegen dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eh? Du siehst Deathwing also als so viel stärker als Arthas/Ner'zhul (den man ja recht sicher mit 25 Mann bezwingen wird) an?
Deathwing ist geschwächt, da die Dämonenseele zerstört wurde. In der Tag des Drachen ist die Rede davon, dass die mächtigsten Magier der Kirin'tor ihn schon besiegt haben (Neltharion stürzte daraufhin ins Meer), als er die Macht der Dämonenseele noch besaß, also sollte er mittlerweile auch von Spielern zu töten sein.
Nur weil er einer der Drachenaspekte ist, ist er noch längst nicht unbesiegbar, auch zwei andere Aspekte sind momentan so geschwächt, dass sie nicht mal mehr in ihren eigenen Welten für Ordnung sorgen können. Außerdem ist seine Rüstung ist mittlerweile ziemlich beschädigt und er trug schwere Wunden von Kampf gegen Alextrasze, Korialstrasz und Ysera mit davon.

Und das nur mal ganz abgesehen daovn, dass Blizzard wohl nicht vor dem absoluten Ende von WoW einen Raid von Allianz und Horde zusammen erlauben wird...


----------



## Thagol (12. Januar 2008)

@ Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand:
 Die 5 Aspekte haben mehre Gefährten/inen, kannst ja mal die Trilogie "Der Krieg der Ahnen" lesen die zeigt viel spannendes über die 1.Invasion der Brennenden legion, nachtelfen,Blutelfenvergangenheit und wie aus Neltharion Deathwing wurde, und die naga entstanden.

@ Occasus: Außer Haris Pilton steht ja auch unsere Kanzlerin als Angelina Werkel und 1.Hilfe Lehrerin in Shattrath ^^ auf Englishcen Servern heißt sie auch anders, glaub wie eine englische Politikerin...

@Galadith: Wenn du solche Themen liebst Informier dich über denn mahlstrom mal und über Azhara und ihre Verbindung mit denn alten Göttern, als sie mit denn Nachtelfen da begraben wurde und Nazjatar gründete. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dieses Thema ist super, weil es auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit über die Südmeere angibt. Eine in denn gunst stehende Dienerin der Alten Götter ist sehr schwer zubesiegen.

@ Plaintive: Es gibt ja noch dei Theorie, dass Deathwing wirklich gefangen gehalten wird in grim Baltor, nur verstekcen wird er sich da aufjedenfall nicht können. 


Und wenn er wieder kommt wird es genauso schwer für Blizz wie in Wrath bei Malygos, weil sie eben die Aspekte sind und wenn sie sterben schreckliche Konsequenzen haben, soviel ich weiß. Malygos beherscht die Magie, Neltharion/Deathwing der Erde, Alexstraza des Lebens, Ysera des Traums und Nozdormus der Zeit. Wenn einer stirbt hat es Konsequenzen für ihren Aspekt.


----------



## Plaintive (12. Januar 2008)

Thagol schrieb:


> @ Plaintive: Es gibt ja noch dei Theorie, dass Deathwing wirklich gefangen gehalten wird in grim Baltor, nur verstekcen wird er sich da aufjedenfall nicht können.



Jep stimmt, jedoch wird vermehrt über seine Flucht geredet. 

Ich persönlich glaube eher, dass er sich in Northeron befindet.


----------



## Seacore (12. Januar 2008)

Wie Thaqol schon beschreibt, kann man einfach die Aspekte nicht töten, da sonst die ganze Welt zusammenbrechen würde .
Aber es wird schätzungsweise ein Raid werden, nur dass er dann verschwindet und vlt ne Truhe oder sowas hinterlässt.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Januar 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> Haris Pilton in Shattrath war mir noch nie geheuer. Sicher ist es Deathwing, der versucht durch Musik, schlechtes Benehmen und vieles mehr, Chaos zu stiften.
> ---------------
> 
> Glaube aber viel mehr daran dass in WotlK ein weiterer Eingang in HdZ geöffnet wird.




/100% signed ;D die hat doch was pöses im sinn ;D


----------



## Nuggels (12. Januar 2008)

ich hab zwar nur bis seite 2 gelesen ...
aber ich hab so ne vermutung!!
waru heißt gruul denn Drachentöter? nur weil da so kleine popel drachen in schergrat rum hängen?
also ich bin der meinung  das er Deathwing getötet hat und jeder kennt ja auch diesen kopf unter der 2 Brücke vielleicht ist das ja der Kopf von dem großen Drachen lord!


----------



## Syrda (12. Januar 2008)

Nuggels schrieb:


> waru heißt gruul denn Drachentöter? nur weil da so kleine popel drachen in schergrat rum hängen?
> also ich bin der meinung  das er Deathwing getötet hat und jeder kennt ja auch diesen kopf unter der 2 Brücke vielleicht ist das ja der Kopf von dem großen Drachen lord!


In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Blizzard langsam die Raidbosse ausgehen glaub ich kaum, dass sie einen potentiellen Boss einfach so "verheizen", schon gar nicht ohne irgendeinen Hinweis darauf.


----------



## Anktahr (12. Januar 2008)

Deathwing hat ja genug Zeit gehabt seine Wunden zu lecken und seine Goblins haben bestimmt nit Urlaub gemacht sondern haben sich daran gemacht  seinen Adamantipanzer zu reparieren  

Die hatten ja ca. 8 Jahre Zeit

Das mit Malygos ist doch schon bekannt und Azshara hat sich mit vielen Schutztzauber umgeben aber ist nur eine "sterbliche". Ein Aspekt steht etwas höher als ein Halbgott wie Cenarius die Drachen haben die Aufgabe über die Welt zu wachen es bedeutet nicht wenn ein Aspekt stirbt das gleich die ganze Welt untergeht.


----------



## Arahtor (12. Januar 2008)

du hast garantiert ne inoffizielle Karte von Blizz bekommen. Darauf siehst du was noch so alles vllt dazu kommen kann.
Wenn man sich aber die momentane Karte betrachtet hat sich zun dieser Karte doch einiges verändert


----------



## Nuggels (12. Januar 2008)

was wollte deathwing eigentlich  für phöse sachen nochmal machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anktahr (12. Januar 2008)

Alles Leben außer den Drachen des Schwarzen Schwarm und die Wesen die ihn dienen vernichten.


----------



## Arkoras (12. Januar 2008)

Nuggels schrieb:


> ich hab zwar nur bis seite 2 gelesen ...
> aber ich hab so ne vermutung!!
> waru heißt gruul denn Drachentöter? nur weil da so kleine popel drachen in schergrat rum hängen?
> also ich bin der meinung  das er Deathwing getötet hat und jeder kennt ja auch diesen kopf unter der 2 Brücke vielleicht ist das ja der Kopf von dem großen Drachen lord!



LOOOOOOOL Als ob ein Drachenaspekt wie Deathwing von Gruul gekillt werden könnte, der schafft es doch nichtmal gegen Illidan, Kael'thas und co. und die sind alle viel schwächer als Deathwing, Gruul hätte keine Chance gegen den Drachenlord...


----------



## Thagol (12. Januar 2008)

Anktahr schrieb:


> Das mit Malygos ist doch schon bekannt und Azshara hat sich mit vielen Schutztzauber umgeben aber ist nur eine "sterbliche".



Du darfst nicht vergessen Azhara ist keine Sterbliche und schon garnicht eine normale Nachtelfe/Naga mehr.
Ich zittiere mal das Ende von Azhara aus dem Krieg der Ahnen:
Dann flüsterten plötzlich Stimen in der Dunkelheit, Stimmen. die ihr einen Flcuhtweg versprachen.
_Es gibt einen Weg ... du wirst mehr sein als je zuvor ... als je zuvor ... wir könnnen dir helfen ... dir helfen..._
....
_Du wirst mehr sein als jemals zuvor_, versprachen ihr die stimmen - die drei Stimmen. _Und wenn die Zeit kommt für das, was wir dir schenken .... wirst du uns eine gute Dienerin sein._
Naja als die 3 alten Götter Neltharion eins der Schoßhündchien der Titanen nicht mehr benutzen konnten um sich aus ihrem gefängnis auf dem Grund des Mahlstroms zubefreien machten sie Azhara zu ihrer aus erwählten, was wohl dieses Zitat beweißt.

@ die nicht so geschichtserfahrenen: Die alten Götter herschten über das Chaos und das Nichts von öden Welten bis die Titanen kamen udn  sie besiegten (wo es viele Opfer gab) und einsperten. Dann verschwanden die Titanen nach der Erschaffung der Völker. Als Wächter über Azeroth ließen sie ihre Haustiere die drachen zurück.  Jahrtausende später manipulierten sie Neltharion und brachten ihn in den  Wahnsinn bis er die Dämonenseele schuf udn sich mit dem Adamantit und anderen sachen selbstverstümmelte, aus ihm wurde Deathwing. Die alten Götter versuchen mit vielen Dienern aus dem Gefängnis frei zukommen und falls es ihnen jemals geliengt ist die Welt verlohren, da kein Titan mehr da ist um sie aufzuhalten, und einer allein schafft es nicht. Der gefallene Titan Sargeras ist ein nichts gegen sie. Ein heutiger Diener der alten Götter seht ihr ja in der oldy Raidinstanz Geschmolzener Kern, Ragnaros!


----------



## Arkoras (12. Januar 2008)

Thagol schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen Azhara ist keine Sterbliche und schon garnicht eine normale Nachtelfe/Naga mehr.
> Ich zittiere mal das Ende von Azhara aus dem Krieg der Ahnen:
> Dann flüsterten plötzlich Stimen in der Dunkelheit, Stimmen. die ihr einen Flcuhtweg versprachen.
> _Es gibt einen Weg ... du wirst mehr sein als je zuvor ... als je zuvor ... wir könnnen dir helfen ... dir helfen..._
> ...



Ich muss zugeben, ich bin nicht soo geschichtserfahren, aber Sargeras war doch der oberste Kämpfer gegen die Dämonen und wurde als dunkler Titan noch einmal viel mächtiger, also ist er sicher kein nichts gegen sie. Und C'thun konnte man auch mit 40 Mann besiegen, auf 70 sicher mit noch weniger und was sollte Blizzard denn machen, wenn sie als nächstes Übermächtige Götter heraufbeschwören, dann bräuchten die Spieler schon 10000000HP und irgend ne Überwaffe um sie zu töten, was soll das dann, 25 Mann gegen einen Gott? Meiner meinung nach lächerlich, wenn dann Nihilum oder so Sargeras oder nen Gott "abfarmen"... Und wenn Sargeras tot ist, dann wäre doch das spiel aus, weil ok, Illidan, Arthas, sie alle sind nur böse, aber Sargeras ist DAS böse, dann müsste man doch die gesamte Brennende Legion aus dem Spiel entfernen, weil sie keinen Anführer mehr haben und es gibt noch viele andere Welten die die Legion zerstört hat und genau auf Azeroth sollen sie wipe... ähm.. scheitern?^^


----------



## Thagol (12. Januar 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Wie du sicher bemerkt hast ist die Karte nicht ein fehlender Teil sondern es ist die Karte der Scherbenwelt bevor sie die Scherbenwelt wurde, als dort noch die Draenei lebten und das Land von Meer umschlossen war. Ich vermute eher das Deadwing nach Nordend "geflohen" ist, da es ziehmlich unlogisch wäre wenn Deadwings Lair immernoch existiert, da dieser dann in der Luft schweben müsste. Auch eine Möglichkeit wäre das er nach Hyjal (das in der richtigen Welt) geflohen ist, zumindest ist dort (wenn man früher hinexploitet ist) eine Höhe, identisch mmit der von Deadwings Tochter Onyxia


Naja Nethersturm Teile und der Rest der scherbenwelt fliegt ja auch oder ^^



Anktahr schrieb:


> Alles Leben außer den Drachen des Schwarzen Schwarm und die Wesen die ihn dienen vernichten.



Stimmt grob, er hat als er seine Wahrenabsichten bekannt gegeben hat, was er mitten in einer der größten Schlachten von der 1.Invasion der Legion tat ( Nachtelfen und ihre Verbündeten waren im Gefecht mit Archimond und einer gewaltigen Armee von Dämonen als ALLE Drachen unter der Führung der 5 Aspekte kamen um angeblich die Dämonen aus der Welt zuverbannen) Er richtete richtete Die Dämonenseele (damals hieß sie noch Drachenseele) auf Nachtelfen wie Dämonen und richtete große Verwüstung an, bis sie denn Kampf stoppten. Er rief über das ganze Schlachtfeld, dass alle die Waffen strecken sollten und vor ihm nieder Knieen und sich unterwerfen sollten, wer das nicht Tat sollte sterben.  Damit überrumpelte er die anderne Aspekte und verlangte auch ihre Knechtschaft. Selbst die Alexstraza die schönste der drachen und Aspekt des Lebens sollte sich ergeben und zu einer Gefährtin von ihm werden.  Natürlich haben es sich die Drachen nicht gefallen lassen die 4 restlichen Schwärme griefen die Schwarzen an und davon der Blaue und Malygos persönlich griefen Neltharion direkt an. Und nun kommt das ereignis weshalb Malygos wahnsinnig und irritert war die letzten paar Tausendjahre. Neltharion richtete die Drachenseele auf sie und verbrannte mit einer bewegung denn Ganzen Blauenschwarm, nur Malygos konnte ausweichen. Die Ausrottung seiner Kinder und Gefährtinen sorgten dafür, dass Malygos solche Angst vor einen neuen Einmarsch der Legion hat, und sich Jahrtausende zurückgezogen hat in seiner höhle in Nordend. Nur mit Wrath kommt er wieder zu Sinnen und bemerkt wie ungezügelt die Magier, Hexer etc die Magie benutzen und will sie alle Ausrotten damit keine gefahr für einen erneute Invasion besteht


----------



## Baumstamm (12. Januar 2008)

eure theorien sehen sehr interessant aus...
Aber ich denke wirklich auch das bei Deathwing einiges geht...
Er hatt ja wirklich schon einiges gerissen, und das er ins meer gestürzt is wegen n paar mages der Kirin Tor is wohl war, aber sicherlich war das eher eine ablenkung etc. um der König von Alterac zu werden.
Aber mich würde es mehr freuen wenn er erst richtig spät verballert wird...
Und wenn Hordler und Allys sich zusammenschließen würden um ihn zusammenzuschlagen.
Er darf auch nicht sterben er soll einfach abhauen und sich n Gemütliches nest auf ner kleinen Scherbe im alten Dreanor bauen...
ne ganz ehrlich,  r darf nicht sterben weil er so beliebt/bekannt ist...
Einfach flüchten und fertig dann sehen wa weiter..
Mfg Baumstamm
Gnome Kriger 70
Allianz/Destromath


----------



## Thagol (12. Januar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, ich bin nicht soo geschichtserfahren, aber Sargeras war doch der oberste Kämpfer gegen die Dämonen und wurde als dunkler Titan noch einmal viel mächtiger, also ist er sicher kein nichts gegen sie. Und C'thun konnte man auch mit 40 Mann besiegen, auf 70 sicher mit noch weniger und was sollte Blizzard denn machen, wenn sie als nächstes Übermächtige Götter heraufbeschwören, dann bräuchten die Spieler schon 10000000HP und irgend ne Überwaffe um sie zu töten, was soll das dann, 25 Mann gegen einen Gott? Meiner meinung nach lächerlich, wenn dann Nihilum oder so Sargeras oder nen Gott "abfarmen"... Und wenn Sargeras tot ist, dann wäre doch das spiel aus, weil ok, Illidan, Arthas, sie alle sind nur böse, aber Sargeras ist DAS böse, dann müsste man doch die gesamte Brennende Legion aus dem Spiel entfernen, weil sie keinen Anführer mehr haben und es gibt noch viele andere Welten die die Legion zerstört hat und genau auf Azeroth sollen sie wipe... ähm.. scheitern?^^


Die Legion hat ja keinen Anführer mehr, oder nur noch Kil'jeaden denn wir ja mit 2.4 legen können. Da Sargeras von einen Körper getrennt wurde. Und Sargeras allein wär wirklich ein Nichts gegen sie.


----------



## Arkoras (12. Januar 2008)

Baumstamm schrieb:


> Und wenn Hordler und Allys sich zusammenschließen würden um ihn zusammenzuschlagen.
> Mfg Baumstamm
> Gnome Kriger 70
> Allianz/Destromath



Eigentlich ne nette Theorie, nur wie sollen wir ihn bitte down bekommen, die einzige Chance die wir hätten, wenn sich Ally und HORDE zusammenschließen würden, wäre, dass er sich vor lachen selbst killt, wenn er die Allies sieht, wobei er dann natürlich auch wieder tot wäre...


----------



## Thagol (12. Januar 2008)

Baumstamm schrieb:


> Er darf auch nicht sterben er soll einfach abhauen und sich n Gemütliches nest auf ner kleinen Scherbe im alten Dreanor bauen...
> ne ganz ehrlich,  r darf nicht sterben weil er so beliebt/bekannt ist...
> Einfach flüchten und fertig dann sehen wa weiter..


Sterben darf er aufjedenfall nicht, weil er ist von denn Titanen zum Aspekt der erde geworden. Mit seiner Vernichtung würde auch sein Aspekt ausgelöscht werden.


----------



## Arkoras (12. Januar 2008)

Thagol schrieb:


> Die Legion hat ja keinen Anführer mehr, oder nur noch Kil'jeaden denn wir ja mit 2.4 legen können. Da Sargeras von einen Körper getrennt wurde. Und Sargeras allein wär wirklich ein Nichts gegen sie.



Dann frag ich einfach mal: Wenn die Titanen die Götter besiegt haben, wenn auch mit großen Verlusten, warum haben sie dann nicht einfach Sargeras getötet, wenn er ein Nichts gegen sie ist und sie die Götter auch besiegt haben?


----------



## Thagol (12. Januar 2008)

Weil ja die Titanen verschwunden sind keiner weiß was aus ihen wurde der einziege der man im Spiel wiorklich findet ist Sargeras und bei Uldum in Tanaris ein abbild von einer der mächtigsten. und Sargeras war ja anfang einer der Titanen und bekämpfer der Dämonen, nur irgendwann sah er ein das die Dämonen eine gute Waffe zu bekämpfung alles Lebens seien und macht sich zu ihrem Anführer


----------



## Arkoras (12. Januar 2008)

Es gibt ne Quest für die allies im Sumpfland, im Hafen da erscheint dann eine Illusion von Aman'thul oder wie der heißt, der Hochvater der Titanen halt..


----------



## Thagol (12. Januar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Quest für die allies im Sumpfland, im Hafen da erscheint dann eine Illusion von Aman'thul oder wie der heißt, der Hochvater der Titanen halt..


...und Sargeras Bruder


----------



## Arkoras (12. Januar 2008)

Thagol schrieb:


> ...und Sargeras Bruder



Und wieder was neues gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2008)

hi all,

ich liebe solche themen, und ich  muss sagen das deathwing nicht sterben sollte da er ja auch wenn er böse ist ein aspekt ist und somit das gleichgewicht hält, und zum weiteren raidcontet kann ich nur sagen das wir ja auch noch n paar scherben finden können oder zum mahlstrom reisen könnten oder in den smaragdgrünen (aber das wär dann ne dudu only ini^^) und wenns is fällt bliz sicher noch was ein.

aber das thema is interessant weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG LordofDemons  <-- jaa ich bin sageras XD


----------



## Syrda (12. Januar 2008)

Thagol schrieb:


> Sterben darf er aufjedenfall nicht, weil er ist von denn Titanen zum Aspekt der erde geworden. Mit seiner Vernichtung würde auch sein Aspekt ausgelöscht werden.


Huh?
Aspekt ist nur eine Bezeichnung für die fünf Drachen, die die Titanen als Wächter bzw. Bewahrer von Azeroth bestimmt haben. Damit sie diese Aufgabe erfüllen konnten gaben die Titanen ihnen jeweils bestimmte, außerordentliche Kräfte. Aber mehr auch nicht. Die Welt würde nicht untergehen, wenn Neltharion stirbt, ebenso wie die Zeit nicht gleich verrückt spielen würde, wenn Nozdormu stürbe (dann könnte "nur" jeder halbwegs begabte Magier die Zeit verändern).

Ich denke, es würde keinen Unterscheid machen, ob Deathwing lebt oder tot ist, so verderbt wie er bereits ist kümmert er sich sowieso nicht mehr um seine Aufgabe...


Aber ich will dein Hintergrungwissen nicht schlecht machen, nur weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (12. Januar 2008)

also meiner Meinung nach will Deathwing eine PERFEKTE Wlt schaffen doch dafür muss die alte erstmal vernichtet werden damit alles neu geschaffen werden kann, ganz getreu dem Motte: Das Ende ist der Anfang
also so habe ich es aus dem Buch: Der Tag des Drachen interpretiert hoffe es stimmt so


----------



## Anktahr (12. Januar 2008)

Die Legion ohne Anführer , dass glaub ich nit^^

Wie ich das aus "Der letzte Wächter" und den Buch was Aegwynns kampf mit Sageras beschreibt 
hat Sageras nur einen Teil seiner selbst nach Nordend geschickt. Da es kein magisches Portal gibt ,dass ihn komplett nach Azeroth bringen kann.
Die Dämonenseele und der Brunnen der Ewigkeit wurden ja zerstört im ersten Krieg gegen die Legion und es nichts gleich starkes wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## Nuggels (12. Januar 2008)

naja wenn er ne perfekte welt haben will dann warum net die alte ?? wie beim smaragtgrünen traum??
und weil die welt sowieso geschwächt ist,ist es doch  perfekt sie  zu übernehmen


----------



## Zez (12. Januar 2008)

Syrda schrieb:


> Eh? Du siehst Deathwing also als so viel stärker als Arthas/Ner'zhul (den man ja recht sicher mit 25 Mann bezwingen wird) an?
> Deathwing ist geschwächt, da die Dämonenseele zerstört wurde. In der Tag des Drachen ist die Rede davon, dass die mächtigsten Magier der Kirin'tor ihn schon besiegt haben (Neltharion stürzte daraufhin ins Meer), als er die Macht der Dämonenseele noch besaß, also sollte er mittlerweile auch von Spielern zu töten sein.
> Nur weil er einer der Drachenaspekte ist, ist er noch längst nicht unbesiegbar, auch zwei andere Aspekte sind momentan so geschwächt, dass sie nicht mal mehr in ihren eigenen Welten für Ordnung sorgen können. Außerdem ist seine Rüstung ist mittlerweile ziemlich beschädigt und er trug schwere Wunden von Kampf gegen Alextrasze, Korialstrasz und Ysera mit davon.
> 
> Und das nur mal ganz abgesehen daovn, dass Blizzard wohl nicht vor dem absoluten Ende von WoW einen Raid von Allianz und Horde zusammen erlauben wird...



Nein, ich finde aber das auch der Lichkönig nicht durch 40 Spieler besiegbar sein dürfte ...


----------



## ---D.A.--- (12. Januar 2008)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Es ist schon lustig das Leute sich Gespräche die Ingame ablaufen nicht mal richtig anhören ...
> 
> Dort wurde etwas gemunkelt das Deathwing in Grim Batol ist ... vielleicht doch nicht sooooo weit weg dann ^^



Du hast Recht bin mal bis zum Eingang von Grim Batol durchgerannt das sind alles Drachen des Schwarzen Schwams


----------



## Thagol (12. Januar 2008)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Du hast Recht bin mal bis zum Eingang von Grim Batol durchgerannt das sind alles Drachen des Schwarzen Schwams


Sc hwarzer Schwarm?!?!?! Du meinst wohl Roter Schwarm, schwat wäre ja etwas furchtbares in Grim batol


----------



## !!Nightlive!! (12. Januar 2008)

er hat doch noch die Drachen/dämonenseele wenn ich mich nich täusch damit hat er auser malygos den ganzen blauen aspekt zerstört wie wollen ihn dann spieler besiegen wenn es nichtmal drachen geschafft haben???


----------



## Zer0X (12. Januar 2008)

Hi, ich hab leider überhaupt kein plan von der WoW und kann hier auch nicht mitreden. Doch ich würde mich gern etwas mit dieser Welt beschäftigen udn wollte fragen ob ALLES was ihr hier  im thread so erzählt hat auch in Büchern steht, weil die ganze Geschichte aufem pc durchlesen hab ich auch kein bock drauf :O


----------



## Carnificis (12. Januar 2008)

Nuggels schrieb:


> naja wenn er ne perfekte welt haben will dann warum net die alte ?? wie beim smaragtgrünen traum??
> und weil die welt sowieso geschwächt ist,ist es doch  perfekt sie  zu übernehmen


Warum? ganz einfach die Völker von Azeroth die es jetzt dort gibt gehören seiner Meinung nach nicht in eine Perfekte Welt, bestes beispiel die Menschen. Es soll alles so seit wie damals als die Draczhen noch über Azeroth  herschten und wachten und da gab es keine Menschen, also sollen sie wieder weg genauso wie orcs etc. ^^


----------



## Anktahr (12. Januar 2008)

Die Dämonenseele wurde im Buch "Der Tag des Drachen" zerstört.


----------



## Thagol (12. Januar 2008)

!!Nightlive!! schrieb:


> er hat doch noch die Drachen/dämonenseele wenn ich mich nich täusch damit hat er auser malygos den ganzen blauen aspekt zerstört wie wollen ihn dann spieler besiegen wenn es nichtmal drachen geschafft haben???


Er hat ja die Dämonenseele nicht mehr, ihm wurde sie abgenommen, nur bin mir nicht siche rob sie zerstört wurde hab vor 5monaten die Trilogie Krieg der Ahnen durch gelesen, muss mal wieder nach lesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (12. Januar 2008)

!!Nightlive!! schrieb:


> er hat doch noch die Drachen/dämonenseele wenn ich mich nich täusch damit hat er auser malygos den ganzen blauen aspekt zerstört wie wollen ihn dann spieler besiegen wenn es nichtmal drachen geschafft haben???


Die andern der Aspekte schafften es nur nicht, weil ihre Macht zum großen Teil in der Dämonenseele eingesperrt waren(damals hatte Deathwing die Aspekte ausgetrickst) und nur er alleine seine volle Macht hatte aber in "Der Tag des Drachen" wurde die Dämonenseele zerstört und die Aspekte haben ihre Macht zurückerhalten, kurz darauf floh Deathwing, weil sterben tut er sicher auch nicht gern, vernichtet hätten die Aspekte ihn  dannach mühelos


----------



## Syrda (12. Januar 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Nein, ich finde aber das auch der Lichkönig nicht durch 40 Spieler besiegbar sein dürfte ...


 Wird er auch nicht. Ich könnte wetten, dass Tirion Fordring da seinen großen Auftritt haben wird. Immerhin scheint er in der Lage, den Ashbringer zu führen. Aber das ist OffTopic :/

@ Nuggels: Weil er das von den alten Göttern eingeflüstert bekommen hat und die wollen nunmal Azeroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Anktahr: ? Deathwing und Sargeras sind definitiv zwei paar Schuhe, haben nicht viel miteinander zu tun...

@ Zer0X: Nicht alles, aber das meiste. Über die Titanen beispielsweise wirst du in den Büchern kaum etwas finden.


----------



## Carnificis (12. Januar 2008)

Jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage(was für ne Seltenheit xD):
Wo finde ich infos über WoW auser das aus den Büchern, also das Wissen über die Geschichte etc. aber NICHT in Wörterbücher-form, also "Titanen: Xyz Tinanen sind dies und das" sondern schon sie aufgebaut wie ein Buch oder mindestens so in der Art?


----------



## ApoY2k (12. Januar 2008)

Infos über WoW nicht aus Büchern und auch nicht aus Lexika?

öööhm.. Mundpropaganda...


----------



## Thagol (12. Januar 2008)

@ Carnificis: Quests in wow nicht nur die ziele lesen sondern auch mal die texte dazu, manche sind schrott aber es gbit wleche wo gute Hintergrund infos sind;  desweiteren Warcraft 1-3 und http://www.wowwiki.com/Main_Page ist ne gute Seite


----------



## Carnificis (12. Januar 2008)

@ ApoY2k: Ja diese Lexika sind mir einfach zu langweilig auch wenn ich die Infos will die möglicherweise drinnen stehen würde mich es nicht dauerhaft Fesseln, weils mir einfach nach kurzer Zeit zu langweilig werden würde^^

@Thagol: jo die lese ich jetzt alle mit meinem ersten cha wollte ich, wie sicher die meisten, schnell 70 sein^^ hab mir jetzt extra meinen "historytwink" wie ich ihn nenne erstellt^^


----------



## Anktahr (12. Januar 2008)

@Syrda: Das weiß ich aber es kam hier auf des Die Legion ohne Anführer sein und Sageras tot sei.


----------



## Syrda (12. Januar 2008)

http://forum.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php?...p;threadid=8477 Edit: Hmm, der Link tuts wohl nicht mehr :/  versuch mal das hier runterzuladen.

http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?seite=pp&pid=64

http://wow.buffed.de/news/3988/wow-das-zeitalter-der-helden

Sowas?


----------



## !!Nightlive!! (12. Januar 2008)

ich dachte es nua hab bis jetzt nur krieg der ahnen teil 2 durchgelesen ^^


----------



## Carnificis (12. Januar 2008)

Syrda schrieb:


> http://forum.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php?...p;threadid=8477 Edit: Hmm, der Link tuts wohl nicht mehr :/  versuch mal das hier runterzuladen.
> 
> http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?seite=pp&pid=64
> 
> ...


Der zweite Link ist super nur beim ersten kann ichs nach dem downloaden nicht öffnen T.T 
danke


----------



## Bubi17 (13. Januar 2008)

Sageras ist auch eigentlich Tod, der wurde aus Mediv's Geist vertrieben soweit ich das weiß und

@ Topic: Ich hoffe nicht Neltharion (aka Deathwing ich nenn ihn wie er mal ürprünglich hieß) dass er von Blizz einfach so "verheitz" wird wie sie es bei Illidan getan haben und bei Arthas tun werden (bei Arthas wünsch ich mir dass er dem kampf mit Nihilum entkommt, er was in WC3 einfach nur cool^^)


----------



## Zhou Tai (13. Januar 2008)

ich weiß net genau obs stimmt aber dämonen können net wirklich sterben denn wenn ihre physische hülle getötet wird kehrt ihr geist inden nether zurück um dort neu gebildet zuwerden habs aus einem buch in wow solltet ihr auch mal schauen ich lese jedes das ich finde 

Ps: Wenn ihr  Rechtschreibfehler  findet könnt ihr sie behalten!!


----------



## Thagol (13. Januar 2008)

Naja irgendwann werden sie ihn verheitzen genau wie Illidan und Arthas aber er passt eigentlich genau in das bild was nach Wrath kommen sollte von der stärke...


----------



## chiaxoxo (3. Januar 2009)

Nein deathwing befindet sich im moment nicht in der scherbenwelt.

Er hat ganz viele lairs hinterlassen, in der scherbenwelt oder im dragonblight in dieser höhle im norden.

Wer Night of the dragon schon gelesen hat weiß wo er ist +++++ SPOILER +++++



Spoiler



Deathwing ist in Grim Batol. Er mag sich selbst den aspekt des todes nennen aber er ist immernoch der aspekt der erde und kennt so die tiefsten unterirdischsten winkel auf azeroth, und genau da versteckt er sich, tief in grim batol.


----------



## Destructix (3. Januar 2009)

Das Thema haste ja nu echt aus dem Keller gekramt. Gratz dazu -.-


----------



## youngceaser (3. Januar 2009)

Thursoni schrieb:


> Netter Beitrag, aber ich denke nicht das Deathwing als 25 Mann Boss kommt. Das wär einfach zu heftig :S!
> Aber bei Blizzard weis man ja nie....


hat glaube ich auch keiner gedacht das es kaelthas mal für ne normale 5er grp geben wird von dem her


----------



## Arithos (3. Januar 2009)

Unfassbar, wo manchmal die Leute die Threads herauskramen. Fangt ihr von hinten an das Forum zu lesen oder was?


----------



## DarkVampirelord (3. Januar 2009)

also, ich denke, dass wenn er in hyjal ist das noch nit mit wotlk, sondern erst mit einem weiteren addon ( smaragdgrüner traum oder maelstrom) kommst da das auch einigermaßen zu hyjal passt^^


----------



## Arnorns (3. Januar 2009)

ich äußere einfach mal die total absurde vermutung, dass der zurückgekehrte könig von stromwind, varian wrynn, gar nich der könig is sonder deathwing in menschengestalt

mfg


----------



## LeetoN2k (3. Januar 2009)

Arithos schrieb:


> Unfassbar, wo manchmal die Leute die Threads herauskramen. Fangt ihr von hinten an das Forum zu lesen oder was?



Ich find das Thema interessant und ausserdem heisst es immer, man solle die Suchfunktion nutzen, bevor man einen neuen Thread erstellt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (3. Januar 2009)

LeetoN2k schrieb:


> Ich find das Thema interessant und ausserdem heisst es immer, man solle die Suchfunktion nutzen, bevor man einen neuen Thread erstellt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jap finde das auch gut so!
BtT:
Ich würd auch eher auf Grim Batol schließen, an sich schon, weil es ein wichtiger Teil seiner Geschichte ist...
(thx für den spoiler^^ hab ich gelesen jez weiss ich acuh wo er is)

EDIT: für alle die sich fragen, wer überhaupt die mutter von nefarian und onyxia ist der gucke hier http://www.wowwiki.com/Sintharia


----------



## Panador (3. Januar 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> ich äußere einfach mal die total absurde vermutung, dass der zurückgekehrte könig von stromwind, varian wrynn, gar nich der könig is sonder deathwing in menschengestalt
> 
> mfg



Auch wenn ich den Typen nicht mag, glaub ich eher nicht. Da gabs ja schon so'n Hick-Hack von wegen falscher König, persönlichkeit aufgespalten und so weiter, ihn jetzt noch Deathwing sein zu lassen.... neeee.

Nehme auch an er is in Grim Batol, würde einfach passen, auch da schon lange vermutet wird, dass der Dungeon/die Zone im Osten davon noch irgendwann kommen wird und er hatte ja schon früher dort zu schaffen.

Bin an sich auch gegen Thread-Nekromantie, aber da ja nun dieser neue Band rausgekommen ist und es daher neue Informationen gibt find ichs ok, er hat ja auch zum Thema was geschrieben und den Thread nicht einfach mit "ololol" hochgeholt.


----------



## noizycat (3. Januar 2009)

Also mir ists auch lieber, wenn so ein Thema wieder aufgegriffen wird (Stichwort Suchfunktion nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), als wenn ich den x-ten "mimimi" Thread oder so lesen muss ... 


Wäre schon funny, wenn Grim Batol doch noch eines Tages als Raid implementiert wird.


----------



## Arnorns (3. Januar 2009)

Thagol schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen Azhara ist keine Sterbliche und schon garnicht eine normale Nachtelfe/Naga mehr.
> Ich zittiere mal das Ende von Azhara aus dem Krieg der Ahnen:
> Dann flüsterten plötzlich Stimen in der Dunkelheit, Stimmen. die ihr einen Flcuhtweg versprachen.
> _Es gibt einen Weg ... du wirst mehr sein als je zuvor ... als je zuvor ... wir könnnen dir helfen ... dir helfen..._
> ...




nicht zu vergessen c'thun aus aq, auch einer der alten götter


----------



## KinayFeelwood (3. Januar 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen c'thun aus aq, auch einer der alten götter


ooT:
wundert mich, aber das c'thun von 40 leuten besiegt werden kann, wo slebst die drachen versagten...
naja vielleicht ist es ja wie bei kil'jeaden, oder nur ein kleiner teil der macht c'thuns...


----------



## Rappi (3. Januar 2009)

40 Spieler können nur ein Auge von C'Thun besiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joetea (3. Januar 2009)

Also, deathwing ist böse und malygos auch. Wieso töten die anderen 3 ihn einfach nicht?
Oder was ist überhaupt los mit all den drachen, kann man das in büchern nachlesen?


----------



## KinayFeelwood (3. Januar 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> 40 Spieler können nur ein Auge von C'Thun besiegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ah danke^^
hab ich vergessen, dass es nur sein lahmes auge ist...^^

Deathwing ist meistens unauffindbar, und malygos ist durch deathwing (weil deathwing seinen ganzen drachenstamm mal getötet hat) verrückt geworden, und hast jegliche magie...ysera ist im smaragdgrünen traum und nozdormu ist in der zeit verschollen...
nur alexstraza ist noch da...


----------



## Shiro Firerage (3. Januar 2009)

Naja Deathwing ist durch die 3 Alten Götter so verrückt geworden (aus Krieg der Ahnen) und Loken dient ja auch einem der Alten Götter, ich denke mal das wir bald gegen ein teil des 2. alten Gottes Kämpfen dürfen.
Was hat es eigendlich mit dem C'thun ähnlichaussehendem Teil im Schattenmondtal zu tuen das von den Rabenleuten beschworen wird?
Ich denke schon das Deathwing verheizt wird, er hat in den Jahren zu viel abbekommen und ist geschwächt, ich meine wenn er der Deathwing ist den wir alle kennen dann würde im Moment sicher nicht Arthas die erste Geige spielen oder? ;3
Kann mir wer pls mal rüberspoilern ob Malygos stirbt? hoffe er geht nur KO und stirbt nich gleich :<.


----------



## Robbo (3. Januar 2009)

Malygos stribt und geht nicht K.O.
Alexstrasza Brabbelt noch etwas und dann kann mann sich über Loot freuen ; )


----------



## Oogieboogie (3. Januar 2009)

ja soweit ich weiß ist er der erste drachenaspekt, der stirbt...
ich empfinde das als sehr schade unt traurig und im endefekt zeigt das, dass es mit azeroth allmählich zuende gehen muss...wie soll das denn ohne drachenaspekte klappen alles


----------



## Muggu (3. Januar 2009)

ich denke schon das er noch mal auftauchen wird aber er wird höchstwahrscheinlich an einem neuen plan arbeiten den anderen schwärmen ihre macht zu entziehen.
wohin er geflohen ist weiß niemand das letzte das man von ihm weiß ist das er nachdem die anderen aspekte ihre macht wieder hatten von grim batol geflüchtet ist...
alles andere sind vermutungen. 
Und es kann eigentlich nicht sein das malygos stirbt er ist der aspekt der magie und ohne ihn würde es die magie nicht mehr geben, seh ich das richtig???


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> ja soweit ich weiß ist er der erste drachenaspekt, der stirbt...
> ich empfinde das als sehr schade unt traurig und im endefekt zeigt das, dass es mit azeroth allmählich zuende gehen muss...wie soll das denn ohne drachenaspekte klappen alles


 das ist ne berechtigte frage...


----------



## Robbo (3. Januar 2009)

Es geht mit Azeroth nicht zuende.
Die Aspekte sind die Behüter und nicht die Quelle.
Also wenn Malygos stirbt heisst es nicht das man nicht mehr zaubern kann

@Muggu nein Malygos bewacht nur die Magie ; )


----------



## Muggu (3. Januar 2009)

Robbo schrieb:


> @Muggu nein Malygos bewacht nur die Magie ; )




k^^


----------



## chiaxoxo (3. Januar 2009)

naja  ich glaube nicht dass malygos stirbt. 

wenn malygos wirklich sterben würde würde man ihn ja sofort an der leiche looten aber so kriegen wir eine "alexstraszas gabe"

das hat blizz schon clever eingefädelt so wollen die sich bestimmt offen lassen ob er wirklich endgültig stirbt


----------



## drood (3. Januar 2009)

Plaintive schrieb:


> @Muahdib:
> 
> Ich persönlich denke nicht, dass Deathwing in Grim Batol ist. Alexstrasza wurde ja von Nekros gefangen und Grim Batol gebracht, schaffte es aber zu entkommen und ihren Entführer zu töten. Seitdem ist Grim Batol in der  Hand des roten Drachenaspekts. Es wäre von Deathwing zwar genial sich mitten unter seinen Feinden zu verstecken, aber ebenso gefährlich. Er ist Staatsfeind Nummer 1 vom roten Drachenaspekt.



Ach und vor wenn sollte er angst haben?????


----------



## Oogieboogie (3. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> Ach und vor wenn sollte er angst haben?????



vor deiner mama...denn die ist so behaart, dass sie nur eine sprache spricht...und das ist wookie xD

nein kleine spaß am rande, fühl dich nicht beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denke mal vor den alten göttern, die ihn in seinen wahnsinn getrieben haben, und vor den anderen drachenaspekten, vor allem alexstraza


----------



## Shiro Firerage (3. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> Ach und vor wenn sollte er angst haben?????



Deathwing sollte vor Alexstrasza angst habendenn er ist, wie ein feiger Ally, vor ihr geflohen.
Naja ich hoffe halt nicht das Malygos Tod ist :<...werde die Ini meiden <_ <.


----------



## Robbo (3. Januar 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> naja  ich glaube nicht dass malygos stirbt.
> 
> wenn malygos wirklich sterben würde würde man ihn ja sofort an der leiche looten aber so kriegen wir eine "alexstraszas gabe"
> 
> das hat blizz schon clever eingefädelt so wollen die sich bestimmt offen lassen ob er wirklich endgültig stirbt




WoW Wiki Quote



			
				WoW schrieb:
			
		

> Players will fight and kill the Spell-Weaver with the aid of Alexstrasza, thus making Malygos the first (and at present, only) Dragon Aspect to die.



Shiro Firerage ja würde ich mir auch wünschen aber er ist leider tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drood (3. Januar 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> vor deiner mama...denn die ist so behaart, dass sie nur eine sprache spricht...und das ist wookie xD
> 
> nein kleine spaß am rande, fühl dich nicht beleidigt
> 
> ...



nunja ich glaub kaum das er jetzt immernoch so "schwach" is wie früher und auserdem hatt er ja schon ätliche attacks von den titanen und den alten göttern überlebt


----------



## drood (3. Januar 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> naja  ich glaube nicht dass malygos stirbt.
> 
> wenn malygos wirklich sterben würde würde man ihn ja sofort an der leiche looten aber so kriegen wir eine "alexstraszas gabe"
> 
> das hat blizz schon clever eingefädelt so wollen die sich bestimmt offen lassen ob er wirklich endgültig stirbt



also ich hab mit meiner gilde scon gegne maly gekämpft und auch gewonnen wars den nicht so das die "leiche" von ihm nicht ins nichts fällt?? da man wie du schon gesagt hast eh nicht looten kann


----------



## 1Nc0gNiT0 (3. Januar 2009)

Klar erscheint es immer seltsam wenn 25 Spieler eine wichtige "persoN" in der Warcraft-Geschichte tötet, jedoch mus sman daran denken, dass diese 25 mit allen Wasern gewaschene Helden sind!


----------



## PiGrimar (3. Januar 2009)

*Title*  The Earth-Warder, The Destroyer, The Black Scourge, Death Aspect, Blood's Shadow (used by the Orcs), Blackwing Greatfather (used by Gruul) 
*Gender*  Male 
*Race*  Black Dragon  
*Affiliation*  Black Dragonflight (Current), Horde of Draenor, Dragon Aspects (former) 
*Occupation*  Guardian of Azeroth's physical shape, insane enemy of non-draconic life  
*Location*  Deep within Grim Batol 
*Status*  Alive, Eternal  
*Relative(s)*  Sintharia (prime consort), Nefarian, Onyxia (children)  
*Alignment*  Chaotic evil

Quelle WoWWiki:Deathwing


----------



## Ghuld0n (3. Januar 2009)

1Nc0gNiT0 schrieb:


> Klar erscheint es immer seltsam wenn 25 Spieler eine wichtige "persoN" in der Warcraft-Geschichte tötet, jedoch mus sman daran denken, dass diese 25 mit allen Wasern gewaschene Helden sind!



Aber echt ein bischen mehr Selbstbewusstsein, hier!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghuld0n (3. Januar 2009)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> *Title*  The Earth-Warder, The Destroyer, The Black Scourge, Death Aspect, Blood's Shadow (used by the Orcs), Blackwing Greatfather (used by Gruul)
> *Gender*  Male
> *Race*  Black Dragon
> *Affiliation*  Black Dragonflight (Current), Horde of Draenor, Dragon Aspects (former)
> ...



Joa wäre noch ganz schön wenn du uns die Quelle sagen würdest...


----------



## Robbo (3. Januar 2009)

Die Quelle ist WoW Wiki.


Ach und übrigens http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LBZOqpvgpgw
Er fällt runter und sicherlich wird er nicht wieder hoch kriechen ; )


----------



## Pfropfen (3. Januar 2009)

Hmm es ist eine Karte von Draenor bevor es zur Scherbenwelt wurde...
Aber es wäre möglich das dieser Teil auf dem sich Deathwing´s Lair befindet noch existiert.
Auch die getöteten schwarzen Drachen im Schergrat weisen darauf hin, dass sich wohl noch einige dort in der Gegend aufhalten...
Naja für mich klingt das alles ganz plausibel.

Grüße
der Pfropfen


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

Plaintive schrieb:


> @Muahdib:
> 
> Ich persönlich denke nicht, dass Deathwing in Grim Batol ist. Alexstrasza wurde ja von Nekros gefangen und Grim Batol gebracht, schaffte es aber zu entkommen und ihren Entführer zu töten. Seitdem ist Grim Batol in der  Hand des roten Drachenaspekts. Es wäre von Deathwing zwar genial sich mitten unter seinen Feinden zu verstecken, aber ebenso gefährlich. Er ist Staatsfeind Nummer 1 vom roten Drachenaspekt.


Ja grim Batol ist in der Hand des Roten Drachenaspekts, aber die sind dir gegenüber alle feindlich, Alexstraza selber nicht. Ich denke die Drachen dort in/um Grim Batol sind verwirrt oder gar übernommen durch etwas was dort in Grim Batol ist. Ob das Deathwing oder was anderes ist, müssen wir wohl eher abwarten.
Obwohl ich ja immernoch glaube das Deathwing oben auf den Berg Hyjal(mit den Map Viewer zu begutachten) lebt in der Höhle die den gleichen Aufbau wie Onyxias Hort aufweist.
Eventuell kommt ja mit 3.2 Grim Batol oder Uldum oder eine noch nicht näher genannte Instanz (eventuell wieder eine Troll ini(neben ZA;ZG und ZF gibt es ja noch eine im Blutelfen Startgebiet).


----------



## Yoranox (3. Januar 2009)

Erstmal zu malygos.Er ist wahrscheinlich so tod wie Magtheridon und Illidan nach wc3(wers nicht gespielt hat....Garnicht)
Bestimmt wird die möglichkeit gelassen das er wieder belebt wird vll hat alexstraza die leiche geborgen heimlich und gereinigt oder so.


Und Jetzt löse ich mal die Diskusion zu Deathwing auf:
"Unfortunately, unknown to Korialstrasz or the world, Deathwing is still at large, hiding deep beneath Grim Batol. He has begun his own experiments to improve upon the horrific "twilight dragons" created by his mate Sintharia, continuing his mad schemes to usher in a new day for his own breed of dragon..."

Deutsch in etwa "Leider versteckt sich Deathwing,unbemerkt vom Korialstrasz(Krasus) und der welt, immernoch tief unter Grim Batol.damit anfangend seine eigenen experimente durchzuführen um die schrecklichen "Twilight Dragons" die von seiner gefährtin Sintharia erschaffen wurden zu verbessern,setzt er sein wahnsinniges vorhaben einen neuen tag für seine eigene drachenbrut zu beginnen fort..."


Das ist von WoW-Wiki welches die informationen von dem neuen WoW-Buch Night of the Dragon hat das am 18.november 2008 auf englisch erschienen ist.Gibts leider noch nicht auf deutsch aber da gehts um deathwing und wie schon gesagt er ist unter Grim Batol.Die Roten drachen draußen sollen als bewacher dienen.Leider weiß keiner was sie bewachen sollen(Deathwing kanns nicht sein weil sonst Krasus wüsste das er da ist)Vllt bewachen sie andere schwarze drachen oder etwas von den titanen/alten göttern was auch immer.Daher schließe ich das Deathwing erst nächstes addon kommt weil Blizzard in dieser liste von der alpha Grim Batol als gebiet für die 3. erweiterung stehen hat.

Mfg Yoranox


----------



## Kokoros (3. Januar 2009)

Anktahr schrieb:


> Nur 40 Spieler? Nit gerade Fair für uns Spieler.
> 
> Deathwing hat die Angriffe von 3 alten götter überlebt die ihn zusammen mit dem gefallen Titanen angriefen.
> Er hat seinen Schuppen mit Adamantit verstärkt was soll da bitte durchdringen mal abgesehen von Waffen wie Frostgram.
> ...



Beim Kael bekommste ja auch so waffen , könnte ja sein das du dann irgendwie die Suupermegapower waffen bekommst (dannach verschwinden sie) oder, dir kommen alle Ex-Bösewichte (á la Star Wars[ in so ner Schwebe Form und Gut]) zur hilfe, so kannste dann diesen Drachen besiegen, auch eine Möglich keit wäre das du ihn ihn in ne Falle locken musst


----------



## chiaxoxo (3. Januar 2009)

was ist das eye of eternity eigentlich??

ist das der "twisting nether"??

wie wärs damit: malygos wurde "besiegt", und ist in den nether gestürzt, wo reine magie ist und ein azurblaues ei erscheint, wo malygos wieder schlüpfen wird als blaur drache


----------



## mojo87 (3. Januar 2009)

Yoranox schrieb:


> Erstmal zu malygos.Er ist wahrscheinlich so tod wie Magtheridon und Illidan nach wc3(wers nicht gespielt hat....Garnicht)
> Bestimmt wird die möglichkeit gelassen das er wieder belebt wird vll hat alexstraza die leiche geborgen heimlich und gereinigt oder so.
> 
> 
> ...




Was für eine Liste oO ? Quelle zu dieser "Alpha-Liste" ?


----------



## Robbo (3. Januar 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> was ist das eye of eternity eigentlich??
> 
> ist das der "twisting nether"??
> 
> wie wärs damit: malygos wurde "besiegt", und ist in den nether gestürzt, wo reine magie ist und ein azurblaues ei erscheint, wo malygos wieder schlüpfen wird als blaur drache



Du weisst was der Nether ist oder?
Wenn Er im Nether währe würde er innerhalb von ein paar sekunden von tausenden Dämonen, Kiljaedan und Sargeras zerpflückt werden.


100er Post


----------



## busaku (3. Januar 2009)

Syrda schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Blizzard langsam die Raidbosse ausgehen glaub ich kaum, dass sie einen potentiellen Boss einfach so "verheizen", schon gar nicht ohne irgendeinen Hinweis darauf.



Warum denkt ihr immer so argh engstirnig? Warum sollte Blizz die Geschichte nicht mit WoW weiterschreiben? Notfalls kommt noch nen neuer WC Teil raus ^^

just my 2 cents..


----------



## Aratosao (3. Januar 2009)

Robbo schrieb:


> Die Quelle ist WoW Wiki.
> 
> 
> Ach und übrigens http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LBZOqpvgpgw
> Er fällt runter und sicherlich wird er nicht wieder hoch kriechen ; )


Du weist schon das das Malygos ist und nicht Deathwing? oó


----------



## Robbo (3. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Du weist schon das das Malygos ist und nicht Deathwing? oó




Das Video bezog sich auch auf die Diskussion um Malygos einige Seiten zuvor.


----------



## Focht (3. Januar 2009)

also ich  denke mal das deathwing tief unter grim batol ist,....und wenn man gegen ihn kämpfen kann wirds wohl so sein das deathwings nemesis (krasus, alexstraza) auftaucht, ala ilidan (maiev), denn wenn nicht dann wird das ein hübsches kleines gemetzel..........
oder aber er ist irgendwie schwer verletzt, sowas in der art..


----------



## Yoranox (3. Januar 2009)

mojo87 schrieb:


> Was für eine Liste oO ? Quelle zu dieser "Alpha-Liste" ?




war von blizz wärend alpha und beta auf der offiziellen seite veröffentlicht und wurde dann wieder rausgenommen google mal danach alternativ wurde sie auch tausend mal schon hier bei buffed in threads gepostet und ich wette in 2 seiten spätestens wird sie hier auch stehen^^
Auf jedenfall hat die liste bis jetzt 100% gestimmt was gebietsnamen addonnamen und levelbereiche von denen angeht.


Zu Deathwing ich denke mal er ist eh stark geschwächt von den vielen rückschlägen und dem unter grim batol gammeln^^


----------



## Snacksize (3. Januar 2009)

vielleicht wird deathwing von den anderen Aspekten auf eine Art geschwächt und man kann ihn also Spieler so besiegen...(so quasi den todesstoss geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
dazu, dass er selbst ein Aspekt ist, besteht ja die möglichkeit, dass er "wiedergeboren" wird, oder dass ein "guter" Darche seinen Platz einnimmt (kA wer das sein soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Januar 2009)

Yoranox schrieb:


> war von blizz wärend alpha und beta auf der offiziellen seite veröffentlicht und wurde dann wieder rausgenommen google mal danach alternativ wurde sie auch tausend mal schon hier bei buffed in threads gepostet und ich wette in 2 seiten spätestens wird sie hier auch stehen^^
> Auf jedenfall hat die liste bis jetzt 100% gestimmt was gebietsnamen addonnamen und levelbereiche von denen angeht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++


----------



## drood (3. Januar 2009)

^


----------



## mojo87 (3. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauber danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *save*


----------



## SäD (3. Januar 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> wer war eigentlich die mutter von nef unf ony ?
> oder können das drachen auch ohne zweite person ?



Die Mutter von Ony und Nef ist keine andere als Alextrasza. Deathwing ist auch nicht der richtige Vater der beiden. Deathwing hat mit Hilfe der Dämonenseele Alextrasza und Korialstrasz manipuliert. Er hat Alextrasza dazu gezwungen, Eier zu legen. Als dann jedoch die 4 Aspekte sich gegen Deathwing die Schlacht verlor, konnte er noch ein paar Eier stehlen, und eine neue Drachenrasse zu gründen. 2 davon waren Onyxia und Nefarian.

Alles zu lesen im "Der Tag des Drachen"

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

SäD


----------



## drood (3. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was das den für ne geile scheiße ^^ sind die echt oder fake? man kann ja nie wissen^^


----------



## SäD (3. Januar 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, ich bin nicht soo geschichtserfahren, aber Sargeras war doch der oberste Kämpfer gegen die Dämonen und wurde als dunkler Titan noch einmal viel mächtiger, also ist er sicher kein nichts gegen sie. Und C'thun konnte man auch mit 40 Mann besiegen, auf 70 sicher mit noch weniger und was sollte Blizzard denn machen, wenn sie als nächstes Übermächtige Götter heraufbeschwören, dann bräuchten die Spieler schon 10000000HP und irgend ne Überwaffe um sie zu töten, was soll das dann, 25 Mann gegen einen Gott?



Das mag schon stimmen, jedoch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass C'Thun "nur" ein Gott war. Sargeras ist aber ein Titan. Es waren die Titanen, die Azeroth geformt haben. Sie haben einen Teil ihrer Macht den 5 Drachenaspekten gegeben, damit diese Azeroth beschützen. 
Ich denke auch nicht, dass Blizzard jemals eine Schlachtgruppe machen würde, die nur aus Spielern besteht, um gegen Sargeras zu kämpfen. Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass die Spieler Hilfe von den Drachenaspekten (falls diese zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch am leben sind) oder sogar von den anderen Titanen kriegen. Die einzige Person, die Sargeras  einigermassen besiegt hat, war ja Aegwynn (Mutter von Medivh). Und obwohl sie so stark war, konnte sie nur seine Hülle zerstören.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> was das den für ne geile scheiße ^^ sind die echt oder fake? man kann ja nie wissen^^



tja, bis jetzt stimmt es halbwegs was da steht. wie oben schon jemand sagte, in der früheren alpha damals ist diese liste aufgetaucht. aber wohl eher unbeabsichtigt, weil sie sehr schnell wieder verschwunden war. echt oder fake, keine ahnung. 

vielleicht auch halb halb. lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Vráccas.Drachmondis (3. Januar 2009)

Plaintive schrieb:


> @Muahdib:
> 
> Ich persönlich denke nicht, dass Deathwing in Grim Batol ist. Alexstrasza wurde ja von Nekros gefangen und Grim Batol gebracht, schaffte es aber zu entkommen und ihren Entführer zu töten. Seitdem ist Grim Batol in der  Hand des roten Drachenaspekts. Es wäre von Deathwing zwar genial sich mitten unter seinen Feinden zu verstecken, aber ebenso gefährlich. Er ist Staatsfeind Nummer 1 vom roten Drachenaspekt.




ich glaube schon da man es in einem gespräch ja mitbekommt


----------



## drood (3. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> tja, bis jetzt stimmt es halbwegs was da steht. wie oben schon jemand sagte, in der früheren alpha damals ist diese liste aufgetaucht. aber wohl eher unbeabsichtigt, weil sie sehr schnell wieder verschwunden war. echt oder fake, keine ahnung.
> 
> vielleicht auch halb halb. lassen wir uns überraschen.




woher haste den eig die quelle der liste hab gegoogelt aber nix gefunden^^


----------



## Valnar93 (4. Januar 2009)

Der Link funktioniert i-wie bei mir nicht..


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> woher haste den eig die quelle der liste hab gegoogelt aber nix gefunden^^



über google findet man die liste auch nicht mehr (ausser mit viel glück und geduld glaube ich). bin durch zufall vor ca. einem jahr wieder drüber gestolpert... als ich in einem anderen forum nachgefragt hatte. und dann habe ich sie mir natürlich abgespeichert.


----------



## morcvomorc (4. Januar 2009)

Syrda schrieb:


> Deathwing ist geschwächt, da die Dämonenseele zerstört wurde.




um das jetzt ma klar zu stellen, es hat ihn ÜBERHAUPT nicht geschwächt als die drachenseele zerstört wurde, denn er hatte nur eine schuppe geopfert.  Deathwing wurde nur von den anderen 4 aspekten besiegt, weil sie nach der zerstörung ihre volle kraft wieder erlangten.    dadurch ist er geschwächt, jedoch kann man davon ausgehn das sich ein drachenaspekt davon sehr schnell erholen wird.


----------



## Darkfire936 (4. Januar 2009)

Ich denke auch das sich Deathwing in Grim'Batol oder eben unter Grim'Batol versteckt.Mal sehen vielleicht wird er auch bald raidbar sein.

Frage wegen der Liste.Was ist das Plane Set?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. Januar 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Frage wegen der Liste.Was ist das Plane Set?



tjo... gute frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: würde mich natürlich auch interessieren.


----------



## Darkfire936 (4. Januar 2009)

Im Maelstrom Set sind ja die ganzen Inseln auf Azeroth inklusive des Maelstroms^^.Im Legion Set ist ja Argus die alte Heimat der Draenei.
Aber Plane Set frag mich schon lange was das ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Copeland (4. Januar 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Eigentlich ne nette Theorie, nur wie sollen wir ihn bitte down bekommen, die einzige Chance die wir hätten, wenn sich Ally und HORDE zusammenschließen würden, wäre, dass er sich vor lachen selbst killt, wenn er die Allies sieht, wobei er dann natürlich auch wieder tot wäre...



Wie cool du mit deinem Allianz-Diss doch bist. Du bist ne Schande für die Horde.


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Frage wegen der Liste.Was ist das Plane Set?


Smaragdgründer Traum nehme ich an wegen:
The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Grüne Ländereien(passt)
Das sterbende paradies(passt)
Der Smaragdgrüne Albtraum(passt)
Das auge von Ysera (Passt)


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Januar 2009)

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

ich hab das mal gefunden hier wird auch spekuliert

http://forum.unic-gilde.eu/viewtopic.php?f...1b&start=10


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (4. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das Blizz sowas raus gebracht hat. Und vorallem wenn man mal überlegt wie geheim sie das 2 addon eigentlich gehalten hatten.
d[-.-]b


----------



## drood (4. Januar 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das Blizz sowas raus gebracht hat. Und vorallem wenn man mal überlegt wie geheim sie das 2 addon eigentlich gehalten hatten.
> d[-.-]b



sie habens ausversehen rausgebracht es war sicherlich nit geplant -.-


----------



## Alpax (4. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen war von den ganzen Rechtschreibfehlern vom TE abgelenkt.

ABER: Neltharion hat viel von seiner ehemaligen Macht eingebüst ... sollte Blizzard mit dem Gedanken spielen ihn zu nem Boss zu machen ... dann wird es auch möglich sein dies zu tun. Vlt. nicht in diesem Addon ... aber .. es wird sich zeigen .. evtl. gibts auch mal wieder nen 40 Mann Raid.

Ausserdem weiss man nie ... vlt. wird er durch eine Vor-Quest erheblich geschwecht welches ihn dann "legbar" macht ... ich würde sagen .. Geduld ... 

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung das Blizz keinen Respekt von der von Ihnen selbst erfundenen Lore haben und so ziemlich jeder "Bösewicht" früher oder später dran glauben muss ... und wenn WoW nicht aufhört (was nicht absehbar ist) wird man früher oder später auch Sargeras oder was von ihm übrig ist in irgendeiner Form töten können ...


----------



## Märu1 (4. Januar 2009)

Also ich  glaub  das die ein Nachfolger finden der z.b Malygos ersetzen wird.Vieleicht wirds ja Spannenjd nd nefarian hat überlebt und nimmt dann den platz seines vaters ein,und wird vieleicht ein guter Drache^^


----------



## BlizzLord (4. Januar 2009)

> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das Blizz sowas raus gebracht hat. Und vorallem wenn man mal überlegt wie geheim sie das 2 addon eigentlich gehalten hatten.
> d[-.-]b



Vlt. war das auch einer der gefeuert wurde uns sich mal rächen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrungal (4. Januar 2009)

Also Neltharion wird meiner Meinung nach auch raidbar sein. Smaragdgrüner Traum klingt da recht vernünftig, so in Zusammenarbeit mit den Drachen bzw. diverser "Upgrades" oder Buffs, die man von denen dann erlangt.

Bezüglich der Tode der Behüter der verschiedenen Aspekte der Welt:
Ich stimme auch zu, dass man mit WoW die Geschichte weiterschreiben kann - warum nicht??

Auch in anderen Spielen/ SciFis wird von einem "Hüterwechsel" gesprochen, leider fallen mir dazu nur Legacy of Kain ein (Vampirhüter sollen durch Menschenhüter ersetzt werden), oder weit hergeholt Herr der Ringe (die Elfen wandern wieder nach Hause und überlassen den Menschen das Land).
Beides aber nur ganz grob und ohne Anspruch auf komplette Richtigkeit.

Vielleicht wird ein Ende der Ära der Drachen eingeleitet - die neuen Behüter der Aspekte werden dann die... ja, keine Ahnung ;-)
Spielraum ist hier genug, vielleicht erfindet man auch eine schöne Geschichtsfortführung, was die Nachfolger der Drachen betrifft.

Hey - ich freue mich, mit LK nicht dauernd in einer gleichbleibenden Umgebung zu spielen - mit dem Questphasing ist schon wirklich was tolles umgesetzt worden. 
Und vielleicht wird sowas demnächst auch mit der Warcraft-Geschichte passieren.

Einiges weit hergeholt, aber Potential sowie der spannende Blick in die Zukunft sind da ;-)


----------



## Crosis (4. Januar 2009)

Thursoni schrieb:


> Netter Beitrag, aber ich denke nicht das Deathwing als 25 Mann Boss kommt. Das wär einfach zu heftig :S!
> Aber bei Blizzard weis man ja nie....


er wird definitiv als 25er boss kommen für ne 5er grp wäre der wohl zu stark und da alle raidinis für 10+25 mann betretbar sein werden ist das wohl so^^

BTT: in wc3 hat illidan(genauso wie vashj beim auszug der b11 in die scherbenwelt) das portal in die scherbenwelt und aus der scherbenwelt raus wohl auch selbst erschaffen. möglich wird dies durch den schädel des guldan welcher ja das wissen von guldan beinhaltet ermöglicht haben(guldan hatte wohl gut ahnung von porten^^)

wenn du drachenöde durchqstest dann weißte das krasus+Alexstrasza auf dem wyrmruhtempel bereits hausen also daher schon in nordend sind und du qstest da auch eine reihe für den schwarzen schwarm...sie sind nur mit deathwing verfeindet aber nicht mit dem gesamten schwarm.

zum anderen werde ich hier einfach mal reinschreiben das der endboss von der nächsten raidini "ulduar" höchstwarscheinlich der alte gott Yogg-Saron sein wird...abzuleiten aus den sätzen von loken in hdb "mein meister wird.....Yogg-Saron wird wiedererweckt" oda so ähnlichen kram labert der da^^


----------



## kthxbye (4. Januar 2009)

@Crosis: Das von dir zitierte wurde vor 1 Jahr geschrieben... 10 Monate vor Wotlk release... der Großteil des Thread hier is so alt und beruht daher auf Spekulationen.


Topic:
Ich glaub au, dass früher oder Später jeder noch so starke mal zerlegt wird... dagegen habe ich auch nichts, wenn der Kill in einer guten Story verpackt wird.

Vielleicht ein Kampf ähnlich wie Malygos, nur dass man sich dann nicht auf die Rücken irgendwelche Drachen schwingt, sondern auf mächtige Drachen wie Alexstrasza und wie sie alle heißen.

Dann brauch man kein Key wie bei Maly, sondern irgendeinen magischen Speer oder so, den man sich durch eine umfangreiche Quest-/Raidseason erspielen kann, wodurch Deathwing selbst schon geschwächt in den Fight geht.
Unter solchen oder ähnlichen Umständen find ich es völlig legitim Deathwing als Spieler killen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder man spielt zwar ohne solcher Unterstützung gegen ihn, muss dann aber lediglich 10min aushalten, weil Deathwing dann vor der heranrückenden Unterstützen fliehen muss und seine Truhe mit Ep1xx zurück lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Blizzard biegt sich ihre Story ja ohnehin immer gut zurecht...
Bsp Bc:

Da fliegt mal eben ein Raumschiff mit einer neue Rasse vom Himmel und hat natürlich auch gleich ihre mobile Inselgruppe mit samt Mobs und Lagern parat, um die überlebenden erst einmal Trainieren zu können...
Blizz wird sich schon was einfallen lassen ^^ ob das wirklich gut wird muss sich wohl erst zeigen.


Zur Liste:

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20



hört sich für mich Stark nach Pandaren und Werwölfen (solche, wie die von Arugal) an ^^
das nachfolgende klingt für mich dann au nach Emerald Dream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> zum anderen werde ich hier einfach mal reinschreiben das der endboss von der nächsten raidini "ulduar" höchstwarscheinlich der alte gott Yogg-Saron sein wird...abzuleiten aus den sätzen von loken in hdb "mein meister wird.....Yogg-Saron wird wiedererweckt" oda so ähnlichen kram labert der da^^



Denk ich auch... ob er Endboss is.. kA.. zumindest wird er wohl vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## busaku (4. Januar 2009)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Zur Liste:
> 
> Pandaria - 1 to 10
> Hiji - 10 to 20
> ...



Hat Blizz nicht schon mehrere Blueposts gebracht, in denen sie gesagt haben, dass es niemals Pandaren geben wird, weil die unseren asiatischen Mitspieler das net so toll finden würden? Zumindest nicht als reine Spielrasse..


----------



## xXavieXx (4. Januar 2009)

busaku schrieb:


> Hat Blizz nicht schon mehrere Blueposts gebracht, in denen sie gesagt haben, dass es niemals Pandaren geben wird, weil die unseren asiatischen Mitspieler das net so toll finden würden? Zumindest nicht als reine Spielrasse..



Habe mich ein wenig Informiert (Google) und dabei kam folgendes raus:



> *Frage:* Warum gibt es die Pandaren nicht als spielbare Rasse in WoW?
> *Antwort:* China ist ein wichtiger Teil von WoW und wir wollen es uns nicht mit den chinesischen Spielern verscherzen. Wir wollen nicht sagen dass es nie dazu kommen wird, allerdings ist es auch nicht in Planung das Pandaren zu einer spielbaren Rasse werden.


_Quelle_

Ich bin mir aber ziemlich zuversichtlich das die Rasse aber  irgendwann eingefügt werden, denn China ist ja schließlich nicht alles...


----------



## Darkfire936 (4. Januar 2009)

Wenn mal neue Rassen dazugefügt werden sollen dann aber vielleicht neutrale Völker.Die Horde und ALlianz sind schon groß genug.


----------



## Oogieboogie (4. Januar 2009)

nee warum denn? was neutrales spielen? dann müsste man ja gerecht sein und dürfte keine andren spieler angreifen


----------



## drood (4. Januar 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Wenn mal neue Rassen dazugefügt werden sollen dann aber vielleicht neutrale Völker.Die Horde und ALlianz sind schon groß genug.



hmm wäre eig ne gute idee  z.b Die freien Völker   oder so


----------



## Marius K (4. Januar 2009)

Hmm wäre vllt nicht so schlecht die pandaren ins spiel einzubringen.Vielleicht hören dann die chinafarmer auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (4. Januar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> hmm wäre eig ne gute idee  z.b Die freien Völker   oder so


Allianzler und Hordler sind übrigens Frei xD Laut der story kann jeder Hrodner gehen und sagen ich mach bei euch nimmer mit. Geht man halt zum Argentumkreuzzug oder als Mensch zu den Scharlachroten...

Und außerdem, ne dritte Fraktion macht mehr scheiße als sie gut machen würde^^ Alle Schlachtfelder umbauen etc. Paltz für Haupstädte udn startgebiete Herzaubern

Editt: Scheinabr gehören Goblins sowieso schon zur Horde, man kann sieh alt nicht spielen. Sie bauen usn den Zeppelin, inder Taverne in OG ist immer einer. Auch die Zeppeline zwischen UC, OG und Grom'Gol sind von denen =D


----------



## drood (4. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Allianzler und Hordler sind übrigens Frei xD Laut der story kann jeder Hrodner gehen und sagen ich mach bei euch nimmer mit. Geht man halt zum Argentumkreuzzug oder als Mensch zu den Scharlachroten...
> 
> Udn außerdem, ne dritte Fraktion macht mehr scheiße als sie gut machen würde^^ Alle Schlachtfelder umbauen etc. Paltz für Haupstädte udn startgebiete Herzaubern




dann hatt blizz ja ma was zu tuhn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

Also wenn Pandaren eingeführt würden, dann würde ich auch wieder WOW spielen ( oder Draenei wie sie in WC3 sind ~_~[ drecks tentakelmonster] )


----------



## Urengroll (4. Januar 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> ...................
> 
> ABER: Neltharion hat viel von seiner ehemaligen Macht eingebüst ... sollte Blizzard mit dem Gedanken spielen ihn zu nem Boss zu machen ... dann wird es auch möglich sein dies zu tun. Vlt. nicht in diesem Addon ... aber .. es wird sich zeigen .. evtl. gibts auch mal wieder nen 40 Mann Raid.
> 
> .........................




Ich denke nicht, das Blizz jemals wieder 40er Raids einbaut.......................^^


----------



## Lisutari (4. Januar 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das Blizz jemals wieder 40er Raids einbaut.......................^^


Vlt Optional, für irgendein Achievment =D


----------



## xXavieXx (4. Januar 2009)

Da finde ich Housing realistischer als wieder 40-Mann Raids =/
Denke mal eine Neutrale Spielbare Fraktion wär zwar nett fürs RP (was es eh nichtmehr gibt...) aber sonst nicht realisierbar. 
Ich bin allemale auf die Zukunft gespannt, was nach WotLK noch alles kommen wird. Ich bin aber gegen den Smaragdgrünen Traum.


----------



## drood (4. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Da finde ich Housing realistischer als wieder 40-Mann Raids =/
> Denke mal eine Neutrale Spielbare Fraktion wär zwar nett fürs RP (was es eh nichtmehr gibt...) aber sonst nicht realisierbar.
> Ich bin allemale auf die Zukunft gespannt, was nach WotLK noch alles kommen wird. Ich bin aber gegen den Smaragdgrünen Traum.




warum den ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (5. Januar 2009)

Btw zum Plane Set:

der eine teil wird die alte welt mit den 2 neuen fraktionen der 2. wie schon gesagt smaragdgrüner traum und die nachfolgenden gebiete werden in der elementarweld sein vom namen...es gibt eine welt in azeroth drinnen in der die elementarlords und elementare leben.4 gebiete wasser/eis,Luft/donner,Feuer und Erde.Die elementarlords wie ragnaros leben dort in ihrer richtigen form (raggi war vll 1/10 so groß wie normal in mc und auch nur so schwach) btw waren die alten götter vor den titanen auf der welt und selbst die titanen haben es nicht geschafft sie zu töten sondern nur einzusperren und das heißt es ging 5 gegen mehrere(wahrscheinlich 20 titanen ca. obwohl ich die these habe das bald die titanen als "normales" Volk enttarnt werden die nur stärker sind und aus anderen welten kommen)


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

Yoranox schrieb:


> Btw zum Plane Set:
> 
> der eine teil wird die alte welt mit den 2 neuen fraktionen der 2. wie schon gesagt smaragdgrüner traum und die nachfolgenden gebiete werden in der elementarweld sein vom namen...es gibt eine welt in azeroth drinnen in der die elementarlords und elementare leben.4 gebiete wasser/eis,Luft/donner,Feuer und Erde.Die elementarlords wie ragnaros leben dort in ihrer richtigen form (raggi war vll 1/10 so groß wie normal in mc und auch nur so schwach) btw waren die alten götter vor den titanen auf der welt und selbst die titanen haben es nicht geschafft sie zu töten sondern nur einzusperren und das heißt es ging 5 gegen mehrere(wahrscheinlich 20 titanen ca. obwohl ich die these habe das bald die titanen als "normales" Volk enttarnt werden die nur stärker sind und aus anderen welten kommen)



Nunja das mit den elementare schließ ich aus weil (wenn man lesen kann^^) legion set steht oder meinste was da hinter steht mit den firelands usw??^^


----------



## Naxxun (5. Januar 2009)

es is nur ein spiel
was sich hier manche für nen kopf machen, mein gott!

dann verreckt das pixelvieh halt, ja und??


----------



## Sebastian1804 (5. Januar 2009)

Naxxun schrieb:


> es is nur ein spiel
> was sich hier manche für nen kopf machen, mein gott!
> 
> dann verreckt das pixelvieh halt, ja und??




WoW ist ja nicht nur ein Onlinegame! Dahinter steckt die GEschichte der Warcrafttriologie..Viele interessieren sich dafür! Wenn dich die STorry gar nicht interessiert bist du bei WoW falsch ._.
LG


----------



## Oogieboogie (5. Januar 2009)

richtig...dahinter steckt eine geschichte...
wenn man da einfach schwachsinn baut ist das, als würde luke skywalker nach dem ende des imperiums, dem tod der letzten siths und seinem eigenen aufstieg zum jedi plötzlich selbst zum sith werden...und das obwohl star wars sogesehen auch nur filme sind
oder wenn sauron's geist mit gollum verschmolzen wäre und der plötzlich trotz seines todes wieder aufersteht und erneut unheil über mittelerde bringen würde

hinter einigen sachen, auch wenn die für außenstehende wie banalitäten erscheinen, steckt eine nicht zu verachtende story die man nicht einfach ins schwachmatische abriften lassen kann
wenn dich diese geschichte nicht interessiert, dann lass es halt, aber flame die anderen dann nicht, nur weil sie es interessant finden, und halt dich einfach aus solchen threads raus


----------



## drood (5. Januar 2009)

Hab nen neuen thread aufgemacht da der thread eig nit zu diesem thema war der neue heißt:  Die alpha liste Spekulation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry wenn ich gegen buffed regeln verstosse oder so bin neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorlh (6. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte mir auch denken, dass es eine HDZ Inie für Grim Batol geben wird, wo noch  Alexstrasza gefangen ist.
Denke mal das da auch noch was kommen könnte, und ein Boss davon wäre Deathwing.


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Habe mich ein wenig Informiert (Google) und dabei kam folgendes raus:
> 
> 
> > Frage: Warum gibt es die Pandaren nicht als spielbare Rasse in WoW?
> ...


Ich glaub kaum, daß man bei der Erstellung einer möglichen Panda-Rasse ernsthaft Rücksicht auf Chinesen nehmen würde... die Inder ´ham sich doch auch nicht beschwert, daß man (für sie heilige) Kühe spielen kann... oder die Holländer nur weil die Trolle einen leicht zugedröhnten Eindruck machen... die Nekrophilen weil man ihr "Spielzeug" missbraucht... oder die Kölner weil die Blutelfen...... aber egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe ja, daß die Teddys niemals spielbar werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und um auf´s Thema zurück zu kommen: 
Wo auch immer er sich nu versteckt, Deathwing wird früher oder später wie alle anderen von Blizz verheizt.





Oogieboogie schrieb:


> richtig...dahinter steckt eine geschichte...
> wenn man da einfach schwachsinn baut ist das, als würde luke skywalker nach dem ende des imperiums, dem tod der letzten siths und seinem eigenen aufstieg zum jedi plötzlich selbst zum sith werden...und das obwohl star wars sogesehen auch nur filme sind


Ööööhm.... ich mach nur ungern Deine Illusionen kaputt, aber es gibt ein StarWars-Comic, in dem Luke tatsächlich einige Jahre nach Endor vom wiedererweckten (oder geklonten) Imperator verführt wird (nicht sexuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und er demnach selbst eine Weile der dunklen Seite der Macht diente. 
Und da alles was im StarWars-Universum oder dem Lucas-Evangelium passiert von Onkel George abgesegnet werden muß ist das offizieller Teil der StarWars-Geschichte... also haben sie auch bei StarWars (nach Deiner Ansicht) Schwachsinn gebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (7. Januar 2009)

Hört sich alles interessant an

Muss aber noch was Hinzufügen

Kil'Jaeden kann man zwar ab 2.4 ''killen'',doch dabei stirbt er net wirklich


----------



## Darkfire936 (7. Januar 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Hört sich alles interessant an
> 
> Muss aber noch was Hinzufügen
> 
> Kil'Jaeden kann man zwar ab 2.4 ''killen'',doch dabei stirbt er net wirklich



Richtig es ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil seiner Macht der vernichtet wird.Den Großteil seiner Macht besitzt er noch


----------



## Drazmodaan (8. Januar 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> wer war eigentlich die mutter von nef unf ony ?
> oder können das drachen auch ohne zweite person ?




Jap Drachen stammen nämelig von der Familie der Regenwürmer ab...! ;=&


----------



## plopp123 (8. Januar 2009)

Naxxun schrieb:


> es is nur ein spiel
> was sich hier manche für nen kopf machen, mein gott!
> 
> dann verreckt das pixelvieh halt, ja und??



Ich liebe solche Spekulationen und Diskussionen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D^l^h (8. Januar 2009)

Also meine (wäre mir lieb, wenns so wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Theorie ist, dass sich der kampf gegen Deathwing in mehreren Inis abspielt. man bekommt am ende jeder ini n key, ne quest oder en ball mit dem man in die nächste ini kann. und in jeder Ini wird er immer weiter geschwächt, bis er irgendwann stirbt, zu vernunft kommt oder sich als chuck norris zu erkennen gibt...

Theorien sind da, um verbessert und ausgebaut zu werden, net um sie zu flamen, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Cat (8. Januar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Wenn er kommt, sollte es möglich sein den Allianz/Horde Streit zu beenden und zusammen mit mehr als 400Mann den Raiden *Muahuahua*
> Blizzard braucht dann eben sehr stabiele Server - aber unter 400Mann sollte sich der Geschichte nach Deathwing eig nicht besiegen dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wird schon allein durch das Interface design von WoW nicht möglich sein. Max Raidmember zahl ist, nach wie vor, nur 40!!! Und Raid-links gibts is im ganzen Game nicht... also: Deathwing wird nen 40er raid boss werden (denk ich jedenfalls mal), mit welcher level stufe... nun das ist die frage! Oder er wird nen Woldboss wovon ich ehr ausgeh, wenn er ja unsterblich sein soll.



Naxxun schrieb:


> es is nur ein spiel
> was sich hier manche für nen kopf machen, mein gott!
> 
> dann verreckt das pixelvieh halt, ja und??



1. typischer vollnoob kommentar
2. es ist eben NICHT nur "a silly game" schon mal was vom warcraft universum gehört auf dem auch wow aufbaut?


----------



## Tokkró (8. Januar 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Dann bräuchte man 600 Hordler, ganz einfach: 200 Hordler - die 200 Allies sind 0. 400 Hordler -200 Allies sind 200. Und 600 Hordler -200 Allies sind 400 Spieler. Die Allies würden eh nur rumpfuschen und die Krieger würden mit Verbänden durch den Raid rennen und der Priester mit seinem Kolben auf den Boss einklopfen...




/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HFMWolle (8. Januar 2009)

Drazmodaan schrieb:


> Jap Drachen stammen nämelig von der Familie der Regenwürmer ab...! ;=&




Hehe deswegen nennt man sie ja auch Lind"würmer"  

naja vieleicht nich ganz ein Drache aber es passte grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap chaos (8. Januar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich nutz den Thread hier mal aus um zu fragen was der Drache hitner Onys Lair soll, mit Namen Aschenschwinge in Aschenschwniges Bau, ich glaubi n BWL gibts doch n Boss der so heisst, was macht der hier o0




meines erachtens nach hat diese quest wie etwas weiter oben erwähnt nichts mit der nun mehr nicht vorhandenen
ony pre zu tun .... sonder viel mehr mit der UBRS pre bei diesen drachen muss man nämlich das "Siegel des Aufstiegs"
basteln...

ich hoffe es hilft dir ^^


mfg 

cap


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (10. Januar 2009)

Ich versteh garnet das ihr euch so drüber aufreggt das Deathwing sterben kann der Lichkönig wird warscheinlich auch sterben.
Story mässig hat zwar der lichkönig weniger als Deathwing aber auch Deathwing ist nur ein kleiner Fisch Sagaras, Kil'Jaeden und Archimond waren bisher die mächtigsten der Bössen. Archimond ist TOT Kil'Jaeden geschwächt und Sagaras ist hat auch eine grossen Teil seiner Macht verlohren.
d[-.-]b


----------



## teka1993 (10. Januar 2009)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Wie du sicher bemerkt hast ist die Karte nicht ein fehlender Teil sondern es ist die Karte der Scherbenwelt bevor sie die Scherbenwelt wurde, als dort noch die Draenei lebten und das Land von Meer umschlossen war. Ich vermute eher das Deadwing nach Nordend "geflohen" ist, da es ziehmlich unlogisch wäre wenn Deadwings Lair immernoch existiert, da dieser dann in der Luft schweben müsste. Auch eine Möglichkeit wäre das er nach Hyjal (das in der richtigen Welt) geflohen ist, zumindest ist dort (wenn man früher hinexploitet ist) eine Höhe, identisch mmit der von Deadwings Tochter Onyxia


nur dass eben deathwing 25 mal so groß wie onyxia sein müsste...ne mal im ernst wenn die den verheizen (was sie zu 99% machen) bricht ne welt zusammen....illidan,kaelthas,kil jaeden,vashij,kaelthas sogar 2 mal, arthas wird noch kommen...und jetzt deathwing?wer den noch?Sargeras?alle titanen?Danke, aber NEIN danke


----------



## Kiandria (11. Januar 2009)

teka1993 schrieb:


> nur dass eben deathwing 25 mal so groß wie onyxia sein müsste...ne mal im ernst wenn die den verheizen (was sie zu 99% machen) bricht ne welt zusammen....illidan,kaelthas,kil jaeden,vashij,kaelthas sogar 2 mal, arthas wird noch kommen...und jetzt deathwing?wer den noch?Sargeras?alle titanen?Danke, aber NEIN danke



Meiner Meinung nach ist es besser, wenn Spieler gegen geschichtlich starke Gegner kämpfen, als gegen neu ausgedachte unwichtige.


----------



## Tamîkus (11. Januar 2009)

detahwing verstekct sich ? ja das stimmt und zwar in Grim batol und das ist mir aufgefallen als ich ma kurz auf der Netherschwingenscherbe in schattenmondtaal war um ne daily abzugebn da kommt dieswer reisend rachen angefolgen und spricht mit dem cheff was  mich aber überrascht hat dieser höllenorc war einst ein  oberleutnant von detahwing nebenbei erwähnt sie das er sich unter  grim batol verstekt  und noch immer seine wunden leckt und zwischendruch seine  versuchen chromatische drachen zu erschafen mahct hoff das interesiert wen xD


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> detahwing verstekct sich ? ja das stimmt und zwar in Grim batol [...]


Wäre mir eh lieber als wenn es in die Scherbenwelt zurück ginge


----------



## wuschel21 (11. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wäre mir eh lieber als wenn es in die Scherbenwelt zurück ginge



why ?^^


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> why ?^^


Die gefällt mir einfach vom aussehen nicht...


----------



## Narulein (11. Januar 2009)

> Die gefällt mir einfach vom aussehen nicht...



Need außerdem mal wieder was in der alten Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Narulein schrieb:


> Need außerdem mal wieder was in der alten Welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fände ich auch, ich fands sowieso merkwürdig das es mit BC in ne andere Welt ging. Bin i wie davon ausgegeangen das es in der selben Welt weiter geht...^^ (war als ich anfängerin noch war^^)


----------



## Narulein (11. Januar 2009)

Naja ich würd mir halt wünschen , das es mal weiter mit Grim'Batol oder Uldum ect. geht ...


----------



## Lisutari (11. Januar 2009)

Ich habe früher geglaubt das die gebite 60-70 auch in Azertoh sind, auf Kalimdor und Östliche. ^^ Das hätt ich besser gefunden


----------



## Narulein (11. Januar 2009)

^^ ... Deathwing war doch laut geschichte auch in Grim'Batol? ... Aber Alextraza is ja auch nidmehr da somit is die Storyline wohl auch nimma richtig ^^


----------



## turalya (1. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Wenn er kommt, sollte es möglich sein den Allianz/Horde Streit zu beenden und zusammen mit mehr als 400Mann den Raiden *Muahuahua*
> Blizzard braucht dann eben sehr stabiele Server - aber unter 400Mann sollte sich der Geschichte nach Deathwing eig nicht besiegen dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vl hilft ja Alextrasa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asikiller (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich sehe es so, ich denke mal das er wie das heutige hyjal in nem patch in den höhlen unter grim batol kommt, wart ihr mal da?das so ähnlich wie hyjal  schwer hinzukommen und da steht nicht viel außer ne landebahn und paar zwerge(halt nicht fertig) und es gab mal ne liste, die ein blizzmitarbeiter ins netz gestellt hat blizz hat zwar gesagt das die liste nur erfunden wäre aber das war noch zu clasic wow zeiten und da standen die addons drauf und zwar in der bisherigen reinfolgee oO ok erst 2addons aber darauf stand meineswissens 1.scherbenwelt dann nordend und dann wieder hyjal!! das hat mir mal en kumpel erzählt der schon seit kurz nach beginn von wow zockt also ich könnt mir vorstellen das so gewisse teie im nächsten addon rauskommen und da wird er vllt auch dabei sein und ich denke mal das wird dann eher 40er raid für lvl90 und vllt so öhnlich wie bei hdz mit so transponder womit man drachen rufen kann die einem helfen so fänd ich es zumindestens cool sodass jeder der 40spieler einen transponder oder sowas ähnliches bekommt mit dem man dann en roten drachen beschwören kann der einem hilft^^


----------



## SrpskiMacak (1. Februar 2009)

ehm ned hyjal sondern maelstrom ^^ hasst wwas falsch verstanden 3 addon sollte nach der liste maelstrom sein, und 4 addon dann smaraggrüner traum und die pandas und so kommen vor als neue rasse. und ihrgendeine wolfsrasse ka was. vieleicht auch umgekehrt erst smaragd und dann maelstrom ka weiss lsite end mehr asuwendig.


----------



## Racziel (1. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das Deathwing sowohl in der Scherbenwelt als auch auf Azeroth sein Unwesen treibt. Ich denke das er seinen Schwarm von irgendeiner Scherbe im wirbelnden Nether aus kontrolliert auf der sich mehrere Portale befinden mit denen er jederzeit zwischen Azeroth und der Scherbenwelt wandeln kann. Ich vermute das er im Moment stark angeschlagen von seiner letzten Niederlage auf den richtigen Moment wartet um die Welt zu versklaven. 

Falls wir jemals als Spieler gegen ihn kämpfen sollten, dann könnten wir nur siegen wenn uns die Drachenaspekte zur Seite stehen. Ich würde mir einen Kampf wünschen bei dem man an der Seite der 3 verbliebenen Aspekte (oder auch 4 wenn der blaue Drachenschwarm sich wieder besonnen hat) kämpft um den Erzfeind der Drachen zu töten. 

Doch allerdings liegt dieser Kampf noch in weiter ferne, da der Grüne Drachenschwarm mit dem smaragdgrünen Albtraum, der Rote Drachenschwarm mit Malygos und Arthas und der Bronze Drachenschwarm mit dem 'ewigen' Drachenschwarm (diese drachen aus hdz halt) beschäftigt sind. Bevor wir also auf Todesschwinge treffen werden, müssen wir erst dafür sorgen das die Drachenschwärme wieder zu ihrer alten stärke zurückfinden. 

Weiss eigentlich jemand etwas über den Anführer des Smaragdgrünen Albtraums und dem ewigen Drachenschwarm? Ich weiss das man munkelt das Nozdormus selbst die ewigen Drachen geschaffen hat aber wurde das jemals bestätigt oder deutet offizielle Quellen darauf hin? Weil die könnte ich mir eher als Raidencounter vorstellen als Deathwing.


----------



## Pfefi (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab das gefunden:
"Todesschwinge hält sich momentan tief unter Grim Batol auf und züchtet den Zwieliechtsdrachenschwarm seiner toten Gefährtin Sintharia weiter."
Quelle: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Neltharion
ziemlich guter Beitrag


----------



## airace (1. Februar 2009)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Und C'thun konnte man auch mit 40 Mann besiegen, auf 70 sicher mit noch weniger und was sollte Blizzard denn machen, wenn sie als nächstes Übermächtige Götter heraufbeschwören, dann bräuchten die Spieler schon 10000000HP und irgend ne Überwaffe um sie zu töten, was soll das dann, 25 Mann gegen einen Gott? Meiner meinung nach lächerlich, wenn dann Nihilum oder so Sargeras oder nen Gott "abfarmen"... Und wenn Sargeras tot ist, dann wäre doch das spiel aus, weil ok, Illidan, Arthas, sie alle sind nur böse, aber Sargeras ist DAS böse, dann müsste man doch die gesamte Brennende Legion aus dem Spiel entfernen, weil sie keinen Anführer mehr haben und es gibt noch viele andere Welten die die Legion zerstört hat und genau auf Azeroth sollen sie wipe... ähm.. scheitern?^^



also 1sten. Wir haben NUR aber auch Wirklich NUR gegen ein AUGE von C´Thun gekämpft... und er hat laut Story Tausende Augen.
also stellt euch mall vor wie stark er sein muss.... wenn wir schon 2 wochen gegen sein auge Whipen :-).

naja nun zu Deathwing... also ich würde sagen das es (hoffentlich) ein Riesiges Event wie zu AQ zeiten geben wird ( bitte keine Dailys),
wo jeder auf dem Server mithelfen muss von level 1 bis 80.
und dann. wenn die Restlichen Aspekte Genügend Kraft haben um das Tor vor seine Lair zu Öffnen... 
Kommt ersteinmal ein Riesiger Schwal Schwarzer Drachen (Zwieliechtsdrachen) aus dem Lair... Eine Epische Schlacht Entsteht... alle kämpfen gegen denn Schwarzen Drachen schwarm (oder wie sie dann heisen "Zwieliechtsdrachenschwarm")... die Roten ... die Grünen ... Die Bronzenden... Allianz....Horde...usw... und Plötzlich Ertönt ein Lautes Brüllen und Deathwing höchst persönlich Kommt raus und Vordert Alextrassa auf seine gefährtin zu werden , da er sonst Azeroth Zerstören wird... er droht ihr Damit der 
er einen Weg Gefunden hat, einen der Alten götter zu befreien... sie weigert sich zuerst aber dann geht sie mit ihn in seine Höhle...

wie es weiter geht weis ich auch noch nciht so ganz.... naja 

mfg Airace


P.S bevor ich gleich Geflammt werde Alextrassa hatte schon einmal die Idee Deathwings Gefährtin zu werden ...
P.P.S Nochmal zur sache das manche behaupten das Goblins zur Horde Gehören da sage ich nur...
Goblins gehören zu denen die am meisten Gold in den Taschen haben und bereit sind es ihnen zu geben ;-)


----------



## A-s-k-a-n (1. Februar 2009)

was ist eig. mit neltharions schlund in der drachenöde da ist ja ein schwarzer drache der ein questgeber ist und der kult der verdammten (wenn man den anklickt sagt er was davon dass er soviele völker vernichtet hat und dass es ihn jetzt anwiedert sich mit dem kult der verdammten abzugeben....) . 
Jedenfalls am ende der q reihe bekommt man ein item mit dem man hinten in der höhle knochen von uralten drachen vernichten muss und des heißt glaub irgendwas mit neltharions flamme (woher will er des haben wenn er nich neltharion ist? )  oder so.
Vll. ist es ja wieder deathwing der die wyrmruhdrachen i-wie von inner heraus manipuliert.......ka!
mfg


----------



## Gnutz (1. Februar 2009)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Wie du sicher bemerkt hast ist die Karte nicht ein fehlender Teil sondern es ist die Karte der Scherbenwelt bevor sie die Scherbenwelt wurde, als dort noch die Draenei lebten und das Land von Meer umschlossen war. Ich vermute eher das Deadwing nach Nordend "geflohen" ist, da es ziehmlich unlogisch wäre wenn Deadwings Lair immernoch existiert, da dieser dann in der Luft schweben müsste.



Öhm... dir ist schon klar, dass die ganze Scherbenwelt ziemlich unlogisch in der Luft schwebt? ^^
Ich tippe für 3.2 entweder genau auf Deathwing (Malygos kann man ja auch töten), und zwar an genau der Stelle, wo dieser Deathwing Lair eingezeichnet ist, wobei das recht wenig mit Nordend zu tun hätte. (Wobei, es gibt ja Sartharion), oder auf Uldum, das lange in Tanaris ungeöffnet ist.


----------



## larxenus (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Ich glaube nicht das man sich erst mit der horde/allianz zusammenschliessen muss um death zu besiegen, wer will das planen? Wieviele H/A gilden haben eine partnergilde auf der anderen fraktion?

40er? Niemals ... und erstrecht keine 80iger, menschen die das glauben haben eine ungeheuerlich phanstasie, mehr ned.

"mimimi 25 sind zu wenig mimimi dot NERF" Hm soviel ich weiss hatte man bei illidan gute hilfe und bei kiljeaden auch, sowie bei diversen anderen bosskaempfen. Ihr glaubt nicht ernsthaft, das death ein abgang macht ohne vorher den reizenden besuch von alexstrasza zu empfangen?


----------



## Atrocis (1. Februar 2009)

larxenus schrieb:


> "mimimi 25 sind zu wenig mimimi dot NERF" Hm soviel ich weiss hatte man bei illidan gute hilfe und bei kiljeaden auch, sowie bei diversen anderen bosskaempfen. Ihr glaubt nicht ernsthaft, das death ein abgang macht ohne vorher den reizenden besuch von alexstrasza zu empfangen?



+ Nozdormu + Ysera + Gefährtinnen/Gefährten...

Und es wird garantiert kommen. Was ich aber beim besten willen nicht verstehen kann sind die Leute, die rumheulen weil der Content zu leicht und zu wenig ist und mehr Charakterentwicklung oder was weiß ich wollen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das seht, aber ein Stufe 80 Held ist halt mal im fiktiven WoW-Universum um einiges stärker als ein Level 60 Held, somit sind für mehrere 80 Helden auch Gegner zu erledigen die vom Potential her für 40 60 Helden nicht schaffbar sind...


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (2. Februar 2009)

airace schrieb:


> also 1sten. Wir haben NUR aber auch Wirklich NUR gegen ein AUGE von C´Thun gekämpft... und er hat laut Story Tausende Augen.
> also stellt euch mall vor wie stark er sein muss.... wenn wir schon 2 wochen gegen sein auge Whipen :-).[...]


Nein, nein, nein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss einfach nicht warum, aber viele Leute denken C'Thun wäre noch am Leben und man haben nur sein Auge bekämpft... das stimmt aber nicht!
Also man hat zwar in der ersten Phase schon sein Auge bekämpft, danach erscheint C'Thun aber selbst und wird bekämpft!

Und wer das nicht glaubt, der erkundige sich doch bitte bei WoWWiki: http://www.wowwiki.com/C%27Thun


----------



## Reiji_77 (2. Februar 2009)

Verdammt nochmal! Ich bin das erste Buch am Lesen und nun weiss ich, wer Krasus wirklich ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoti82 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich denke auch das er mit grimbartol kommen wird als endboss. und ich denke wohl kaum wird blizzard die 40iger wieder beleben ist einfach für den casualgamer unmöglich.

Des weiteren fehlt ja auch die zwergenstadt in tanaris blizzard hat noch soviel geschichtliches potenzial in azertoh offen das ein neues addon möglich wäre.

Ich denke es wird folgenden namen tragen: Die Lengenden der Zwerge. mann erfährt ja jetzt schon einiges aber sehr vieles ist noch offen und warum hyjal noch net drin is weis ich auch net^^

also ich würde warten blizz hält sich wohl diese sachen offen für ein neues addon mit wotlk wird es wohl kaum kommen da jetzt erst mal ulduar, gundrak und die zitadelle von arthas. warcraft is so ein riesiges universum^^

bis jetzt ist nur ein teil davon enthüllt in wow


----------



## Phytrisha (2. Februar 2009)

So, ich wollte jetzt auch mal meine Vermutungen loswerden, nachdem ich hier alles gelesen habe.
(Ganz nebenbei, finde solche Spekulationen suuuper spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich denke Deathwing versteckt sich in Grim Batol, das erscheint einfach am logischsten. Ich denke auch, dass man ihn besiegen können wird, wenn er vielleicht auch geschwächt ist, aber er wird denke ich über dem Nivaeu von Arthas sein, mehr so wie Kil Jaeden auch stärker als Illidan war. Man wird ihn ganz sicher zu 10 und 25 legen können, da es einfach keinen Sinn machen würde wenn eine richtig gute Gilde mit einem 25 Mann raid nur für Deathwing Leute rekrutieren müsste. Was ich mir eventuell vorstellen könnte ist, wie jemand ja schon gesagt hat, eine HdZ instanz die einen nach Grim Batol führt, als dort noch Alexstrasza festgehalten wurde, und man als Endboss dieser Instanz diesen einen Ork typ da dessen Name mir grad nicht einfällt, der mit der Dämonen/Drachenseele der Alexstrasza gefangen hält. Dies müsste man dan tun damit Alexstrasza einem im Kampf gegen Deathwing helfen kann, weil sie sonst in der vergangenheit irgendwie nicht da wäre, ja nach dem prinzip der anderen HdZ Instanzen eben, das könnte ich mir als Vorquest für Deathwing vorstellen. Darüber hinaus könnte ich mir vorstellen (okay das ist jetzt sehr viel spekuliert), dass sich der Rest von C'Thun unter Tanaris versteckt und Deathwing den Leuten in Uldum befohlen hat C'Thun dort festzuhalten, man müsste dann nach Uldum und dort könnte es vielleicht am Ende eine Sequenz mit C'Thun und Deathwing geben, aber jetzt gerate ich doch seeehr weit in Spekulationen, daher höre ich hier auf.
Außerdem: ''Old Gods can never be killed
However, it is also possible that Old Gods cannot be permanently killed--their alien evil may only be contained.''
Zitat von WoW Wiki ( http://www.wowwiki.com/Old_Gods_speculation ) Also C'Thun muss noch leben, laut dieser Theroie.
Ps: ich find das gar nicht schlimm, dass geschichtliche Bosse bald vermehrt vorkommen, da mir solche erfundenen, nichts sagenden Bosse ála Prinz Malchezarr oder so einfach nicht gefallen haben.
Außerdem ist man ja selbst sozusagen ein kleiner Held, und 25 dieser kleinen Helden können schon was ausrichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind wie gesagt nur Spekulationen, also bitte nicht gleich zuflamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (2. Februar 2009)

Phytrisha schrieb:


> [...]und man als Endboss dieser Instanz diesen einen Ork typ da dessen Name mir grad nicht einfällt[...]


Nekros Skullcrusher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Phytrisha schrieb:


> [...]Außerdem: ''Old Gods can never be killed
> However, it is also possible that Old Gods cannot be permanently killed--their alien evil may only be contained.''[...]


Nun, aber das sind ja auch nur Spekulationen! Ob C'Thun noch lebt oder nicht... bekämpft hat man ihn und nicht nur das Auge.

Und ob jemand stirbt oder nicht... das liegt auch alles irgendwie im Ermessen von Blizz, denn...


Spoiler



Medivh ist ja eigentlich auch gestorben und plötzlich taucht er wieder als "Prophet" auf. Oder Muradin Bronzebeard stirbt eindeutig(!) in WC3 und in WotLK erscheint er wieder als Yorg Stormheart.



Wenn also Blizz will, dass jemand endgültig stirbt oder eben nicht, dann werden sie dies einfach so reinquetschen oder umfomulieren wie sie wollen... deshalb ist das mit den alten Göttern oder sonstigen Charakteren sowieso alles nur Spekulation.


----------



## Glaus (13. Mai 2009)

In "Die Nacht des Drachen" steht die Antwort, wo Deathwing ist... Will jetzt aber eigentlich net mehr verraten...^^

Edit: Achja, wenn das evtl. schon mal gesagt wurde, dann tuts mir leid, aber ich wollte jetzt net unbedingt die kompletten 10 Seiten vorhe lesen...


----------



## Raheema (13. Mai 2009)

Glaus schrieb:


> In "Die Nacht des Drachen" steht die Antwort, wo Deathwing ist... Will jetzt aber eigentlich net mehr verraten...^^
> 
> Edit: Achja, wenn das evtl. schon mal gesagt wurde, dann tuts mir leid, aber ich wollte jetzt net unbedingt die kompletten 10 Seiten vorhe lesen...




WAS???? 
das les ich grade 

*schnell buch holen weiter lesen* ^^


----------



## Freaking (13. Mai 2009)

habe nix dagegen wenn der liebe deathwing kommt....aber bitte BITTE als 40 mann boss....in einer grooooßen instanz....er ist immerhin einer der aspekte, und bei maly find ichs auch dumm von blizz....der aspekt der magie als 10 mann boss oO


----------



## Lindi (13. Mai 2009)

Laut dem neusten Roman von WoW...haust Deathwing tief unten in Grim Batol.

http://www.amazon.de/World-Warcraft-Bd-Nac...8495&sr=8-1


Die letzte Seite sagt aus das er da unten sitzt und eine neue Creation von Drachen erschaffen will ^^...die Zwielichtdrachen aus dem Obsidiansanktum sind zb ein Teil davon ^^


----------



## MarcelT (13. Mai 2009)

Ich schon Glaus^^
Moin leute,
lest bitte das Buch WOW Nacht der Drachen.
In den letzen zwei Seiten kommt Deathwing aus
den unteren Höhlen von Grim Batol und spicht
zu sich selbst.
Er will neu Drachen erschaffen die Zwielichtsdrachen.
Deathwing ist also in Grim Batol.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis er genug Zwielichtsdrachen
ausgebrütet hat und über uns alle mit ihnen über uns herfällt.^^
Aber ich könnte mir trotzdem vorstellen das man ihrendwann 
die anderen Teile der Scherbenwelt besucht.


----------



## seppix@seppix (13. Mai 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> einfach mal pushen?




Sry^^ da steht eigentlich mehr ist aber wohl was schief gelaufen...

Finde dasThema ist sehr interesant und mit dem heutigen Wissen kann man anders oder besser Spekulieren deshalb /push


----------



## Yoh (13. Mai 2009)

Mhm...Kann das Bild nicht sehen =/ WoW Wiki meint das würds nicht geben. Kann einer neu posten plz?


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (13. Mai 2009)

ich glaube nicht das er in grim batol ist da dort überall rote drachen rumfliegen....is eher unwarscheinlich besonders das das buch die nacht des drachen ja 7 jahre vor wow war.....

ich glaub auch das er sich in from eines edelmannes in der welt herum treibt wie damals....

allerdings kann ich mir nich vorstellen das er als gegner auftaucht.....er hat die angriffe der alten kötter überlbt,einen agriff aller apsekte zusammen (tag des drachen) und hat sich eien undruchdringbare rüstung geschaffen die nur von der drachenseele alias dämonenseele durchdringt werden kann.....die is alleridngs zerstört (die seele) .....er is wohl zu möächtig wenn  man bedenkt das er tausende dömonen auf einen streich umgenitet hat und auch archimonde schwer verletzt hat (krieg der ahnen triologie) 

wenn der als boss kommt hör ich mti wow auf...schlimm egnug das malygos ,der wächter und apsekt der magie vernichtet wurde....aber nicht neltharion!!!!


----------



## Venturi (13. Mai 2009)

Yoh schrieb:


> Mhm...Kann das Bild nicht sehen =/ WoW Wiki meint das würds nicht geben. Kann einer neu posten plz?


Ich vermute es war das Bild hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leeeeeeeeeeroy! (13. Mai 2009)

allein aus dem grund weil es im obsidiandrachenschrein in der drachenöde bereits zwielichtsdrachen zu bekämpfen gilt, glaube ich dass wir demnächst mit deathwing rechnen dürfen.

wenn wir allerdings pech haben(wie mans nimmt)  werden wir deathwing erst mit einer der nächsten beiden erweiterungen , Maelstrom oder Der smaragdgrüne Traum zu gesicht bekommen.

wie auch immer werd mich drauf freuen(aber nur wenns n 40er raid wird ;D )


----------



## Glaus (13. Mai 2009)

TheBetrayerIllidan schrieb:


> ...is eher unwarscheinlich besonders das das buch die nacht des drachen ja 7 jahre vor wow war.....



Woher willst du wissen, dass das Buch 7 Jahre davor war?


----------



## Malakhay (13. Mai 2009)

Laut dieser Liste mit den Gebieten die noch kommen sollen, also Maelstrom Set, Legion Set und die ganzen würde auch Grim Batol kommen, wobei das ne echt tolle Sache wäre... find ich!
Und wenn in dem Buch eh drin steht, dass Neltharion dort ist, dann passt das ja ... aber da muss wirklich eiiiniges her um das passend zu machen. Ich fands schon unpassend, das die BC-Raids nur für 25 Mann waren und selbst 40 fände ich bei Nelthairon doch recht wenig.
Vielleicht mit Hilfe von Alextrasza, Ysera, Nozdormu, Freya, Hodir, Mimiron, Thorim ... jemand vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (13. Mai 2009)

ZITAT(TheBetrayerIllidan @ 13.05.2009, 17:51) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...is eher unwarscheinlich besonders das das buch die nacht des drachen ja 7 jahre vor wow war.....

Woher willst du wissen, dass das Buch 7 Jahre davor war?

kannst du wenn du der tag des drachen liest ausrechen....wenn ihr wollt krma ich glich am das buchr aus und such die stelle und zitier dann xD


----------



## Glaus (13. Mai 2009)

TheBetrayerIllidan schrieb:


> ...kannst du wenn du der tag des drachen liest ausrechen....wenn ihr wollt krma ich glich am das buchr aus und such die stelle und zitier dann xD



Bin jetzt net ganz sicher, was du meinst...
Wie erkennst du an "Der Tag des Drachen", zu welcher Zeit "Die Nacht des Drachen" stattfindet?
Evtl. wärs wirklich ganz praktisch und nett, die Stelle mal zu zitieren^^


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (13. Mai 2009)

sry die anchrt des drachen ein ich nich dejn tag
verschiribene,....bin danna fu der suche nach dem buch....wenn ich in dem saustall wüsste wo es liegt....^^


----------



## Keksemacher (13. Mai 2009)

TheBetrayerIllidan schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das er in grim batol ist da dort überall rote drachen rumfliegen....is eher unwarscheinlich besonders das das buch die nacht des drachen ja 7 jahre vor wow war.....
> 
> ich glaub auch das er sich in from eines edelmannes in der welt herum treibt wie damals....
> 
> ...


Mehr oder weniger alles falsch.Immoment ist er noch in Grim Batol so lange keine neue Quelle,die von Blizzard bestätigt etwas anderes sagt.Achja und Sturmwind steht jetzt auch schon mehrere Jahre an einem Pfleck,dass ist da in Wircklichkeit bestimmt nicht mehr.Merkst worauf ich hinnaus will?Es ist egal wie lange etwas an einem Ort ist es kann immer noch da sein.Er hat auch keinen Angriff der alten Götter überlebt.Er wurde durch sie korrumpiert.Das mit dem Angriff der Aspekte kann man so stehen lassen.Seine Rüstung ist auch nicht unzerstörbar.Khadgar hat sie schon beschädigt und das mit einem Anfängerzauber.
Im Krieg der Ahnen hat die Dämonenseele tausende von Dämonen umgebracht nicht Deathwing und Archimonde hat er nicht verletzt.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (13. Mai 2009)

Malakhay schrieb:


> Laut dieser Liste mit den Gebieten die noch kommen sollen, also Maelstrom Set, Legion Set und die ganzen würde auch Grim Batol kommen, wobei das ne echt tolle Sache wäre... find ich!
> Und wenn in dem Buch eh drin steht, dass Neltharion dort ist, dann passt das ja ... aber da muss wirklich eiiiniges her um das passend zu machen. Ich fands schon unpassend, das die BC-Raids nur für 25 Mann waren und selbst 40 fände ich bei Nelthairon doch recht wenig.
> Vielleicht mit Hilfe von Alextrasza, Ysera, Nozdormu, Freya, Hodir, Mimiron, Thorim ... jemand vergessen?
> 
> ...



Die Letzten 4 die du auf gezählt hast sind eigentlich nur lücken fühler in der WOW Geschiechte also die werden bestimmt nicht beim kampf gegen Deatwing helfen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## hardrain86 (13. Mai 2009)

also ich persönlich kann mir gut vorstellen das deathwing auch in dem verborgenen teil der normalen welt neben uff
müßte lügen kp winterquell sein könnte^^,
da ist noch ein versteckter teil wo man nicht hinkann...wenn wir pech haben ist das sowas wie die mondlichtung 
und da steht halt "nur" der deathwing^^.aber warscheinlich mit der hp von yogg saron XD aber noch mit vollem life
d.h. man müßte sich shcon nen ganzen tag frei nehmen^^oder durchgehend online sein können...

aber alles im ganzen weiß das ja keiner udn man kann nur spekulieren^^


so des war meine meinung!

mfg Lyss


----------



## EisblockError (13. Mai 2009)

Wer bitte gräbt denn so alte Themen immer aus?


----------



## hardrain86 (13. Mai 2009)

TheBetrayerIllidan schrieb:


> sry die anchrt des drachen ein ich nich dejn tag
> verschiribene,....bin danna fu der suche nach dem buch....wenn ich in dem saustall wüsste wo es liegt....^^


krass mußte 6mal lesen bis ich den kauderwelch lesen bzw verstehen konnte sry^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (13. Mai 2009)

TheBetrayerIllidan schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das er in grim batol ist da dort überall rote drachen rumfliegen....is eher unwarscheinlich besonders das das buch die nacht des drachen ja 7 jahre vor wow war.....
> 
> ich glaub auch das er sich in from eines edelmannes in der welt herum treibt wie damals....
> 
> ...



Du solltest die Bücher mal richtig lesen dan würdest du nicht nur die Namen und Wörter richtig schreiben sondern auch nicht so ziemlich alles falsch erklären.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Kurta (13. Mai 2009)

Son Boss WIRD als 25 Insi kommen , finde es auch schon wieder zum kotzen das Malygos so leicht ist und er eigentlich auch stark sein müsste.
In Grim Batol isser auch net , da sind die ROTEN drachen , der gehört ja zu den SCHWARZEN , außerdem ist es ein Gefängnis oder so gewesen , wo die Orks drinn waren.

Glaube das Deathwing eh bald auftauchen wird und man kann den genauso leicht killen wie Illi oder dann Arthas -.-* , echt blizz ! einfach solche Schlüsselchars sterben zu lassen , pff! man hätt Ilii für spätere Kapitel noch verwenden können oder so , naja ist ja net meine Firma ( ZUM GLÜCK!!! )


----------



## Keksemacher (13. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Son Boss WIRD als 25 Insi kommen , finde es auch schon wieder zum kotzen das Malygos so leicht ist und er eigentlich auch stark sein müsste.
> In Grim Batol isser auch net , da sind die ROTEN drachen , der gehört ja zu den SCHWARZEN , außerdem ist es ein Gefängnis oder so gewesen , wo die Orks drinn waren.


Wenn man von der Geschichte keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fre*** halten nicht wahr?
Die roten Drachen bewachen Grim Batol und Deathwing ist ganz unten in Grim Batol,wo niemand vor ihm war.
Außerdem wird er für tot gehalten und deswegen sucht niemand nach ihm.
Und Grim Batol war mal eine Zwergenstadt und kein Gefängnis wo Orcs waren.
Die Orcs haben Grim Batol übernommen und dort Alexstraza versklavt und so die roten Drachen auch.


----------



## Glaus (13. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> ...In Grim Batol isser auch net , da sind die ROTEN drachen , der gehört ja zu den SCHWARZEN , außerdem ist es ein Gefängnis oder so gewesen , wo die Orks drinn waren....



Wenn du das letzte Buch gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass er in Grim Batol IST...
und das mit den roten stimmt auch net so ganz... Sie haben Grim Batol nur bewacht

edit: huch, da war wohl jmd. schneller^^


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

Glaus schrieb:


> Wenn du das letzte Buch gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass er in Grim Batol IST...
> und das mit den roten stimmt auch net so ganz... Sie haben Grim Batol nur bewacht
> 
> edit: huch, da war wohl jmd. schneller^^



Ich war letztens mal bei Grim Batol, mal getraut als 80er da durchzureiten, und ehrlich 
das ist ja wohl langweilig was einem am Ende erwartet, nur son doofes kleines Tor oO


----------



## Lich Dragon (14. Mai 2009)

Auch kleine Tore können "Riesiges"beinhalten.^^


----------



## Atabax (14. Mai 2009)

das in hyal  ist der ord wo malfurion die druiedenruft   und wo der kerker ist wo illidarn gefangen war      wen ihr euch erinnern wow geschichte   dämonen  sclacht am berg hyal  malfurion   druieden   .......   das die höle halt nen drachenmaul ist kann man ja nix für xD   nur  der kerker ist unter hyal  an der hole der druieden   die ja auch irgendwei irre sind das wird bestimt die ini   deathwing  wäre schon geil wen der kommen würde aber dan nicht wie malygos so einfach  das ist schon ne schande 
und was ihr vergest warum muss er in azeroth sein durch ulduar  haben wir jz weitere planeten     malygos  universum   warum isser it einach auf nen planetetn gegangen und hat  sich seine eigene welt erschaffen wo er sitzt und nur drauf wartet das wir kommen  so wei arthas


----------



## kingpin1990 (14. Mai 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> das in hyal  ist der ord wo malfurion die druiedenruft   und wo der kerker ist wo illidarn gefangen war      wen ihr euch erinnern wow geschichte   dämonen  sclacht am berg hyal  malfurion   druieden   .......   das die höle halt nen drachenmaul ist kann man ja nix für xD   nur  der kerker ist unter hyal  an der hole der druieden   die ja auch irgendwei irre sind das wird bestimt die ini   deathwing  wäre schon geil wen der kommen würde aber dan nicht wie malygos so einfach  das ist schon ne schande
> und was ihr vergest warum muss er in azeroth sein durch ulduar  haben wir jz weitere planeten     malygos  universum   warum isser it einach auf nen planetetn gegangen und hat  sich seine eigene welt erschaffen wo er sitzt und nur drauf wartet das wir kommen  so wei arthas




Nicht schlecht, so schlechte Rechtschreibung bekommt man nicht jeden Tag zusehen !
Da tanzt der Rotstift.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (14. Mai 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> warum isser it einach auf nen planetetn gegangen und hat  sich seine eigene welt erschaffen wo er sitzt und nur drauf wartet das wir kommen  so wei arthas




wer weiß vllt ist er ja durch eines der portale die der hexenmeister(der der dreanor zerstört hat) erschaffen hat aus der scherbenwelt entkommen und irgendwann öffnet ein magier oder hexenmeister ein portal und ZACK wir haben n neues addon^^


----------



## -PuRity- (14. Mai 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> das in hyal  ist der ord wo malfurion die druiedenruft   und wo der kerker ist wo illidarn gefangen war      wen ihr euch erinnern wow geschichte   dämonen  sclacht am berg hyal  malfurion   druieden   .......   das die höle halt nen drachenmaul ist kann man ja nix für xD   nur  der kerker ist unter hyal  an der hole der druieden   die ja auch irgendwei irre sind das wird bestimt die ini   deathwing  wäre schon geil wen der kommen würde aber dan nicht wie malygos so einfach  das ist schon ne schande
> und was ihr vergest warum muss er in azeroth sein durch ulduar  haben wir jz weitere planeten     malygos  universum   warum isser it einach auf nen planetetn gegangen und hat  sich seine eigene welt erschaffen wo er sitzt und nur drauf wartet das wir kommen  so wei arthas



Boah ist das übel zu lesen o_O


----------



## Greshnak (14. Mai 2009)

Ich kenn mich kaum damit aus, also: Wer ist Deathwing? Vllt kenn ich ja nur den deutschen namen oder so, aber Todesflügel kenn ich auch nich ^^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (14. Mai 2009)

in deutsch heißt der Todesschwinge glaub ich


----------



## Greshnak (14. Mai 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> in deutsch heißt der Todesschwinge glaub ich



Aso, und wer is das?


----------



## Darkfire936 (14. Mai 2009)

Deathwing versteckt sich tief unter Grim Batol. Erfährt man auf den letzten zwei Seiten von Nacht des Drachen


----------



## Jiwari (14. Mai 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Aso, und wer is das?



Deathwing(Todesschwinge) war einst einer der fünf Aspekte, Neltharion der Erdwächter ist sein richtiger Name. Doch durch manipulation seitens der Alten Götter wurde er in den wahnsinn getrieben, verriet die anderen 4 Drachenschwärme(löschte dabei sogar einen fast aus) und raubte ihnen einen Großteil ihrer Macht.

Alles nachzulesen in der Krieg der Ahnen Triologie.


----------



## leckaeis (14. Mai 2009)

Also einige scheinen hier ja einige Probleme mit der Zeit zu haben.

Wie auch die Krieg der Ahnen Trilogie, spielt auch die Nacht des Drachen NICHT in der Zeit von WoW.
Soweit ich das aus dem Buch entnehmen konnte, spielt es zwischen BC und Wotlk,

DENN

Auf der Netherschwingenscherbe fliegt ab und an eine Lady Sinestra herum 
Am Ende des Buches stirbt sie allerdings. 

Die roten Drachen, die in WoW noch in Grim Batol sind verwirren mich selbst ein wenig. Eigentlich dürften die gar nicht mehr da sein. 

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass Deathwing lebt. Das er sich zu der Nacht des Drachen in Grim Batol befindet ist ebenfalls fakt.
Das wir ihm in WoW allerdings an einer anderen Stelle gegenübertreten ist natürlich genau so wahrscheinlich.
Allerdings liegt der Sachverhalt nahe, das Grim Batol eine Raid-Ini sein könnte.


----------



## Syrda (14. Mai 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Die roten Drachen, die in WoW noch in Grim Batol sind verwirren mich selbst ein wenig. Eigentlich dürften die gar nicht mehr da sein.


 Wenn Korialstrasz Alextrasza von den Ereignissen in besagtem Buch erzählt hat - wovon schwer auszugehen ist - dann glaube ich, dass sie die Bewachung erneut veranlasst haben könnte, in der Hoffnung, dass die Erkrankung der Drachen von der Dämonenseele stammte und den Bewahrern somit kein Übel von innen mehr droht, der Berg allerdings noch geschützt werden muss, falls einige Eier das Debakel überstanden haben oder damit die dunklen Energien dort nicht angezapft werden können.

Wahrscheinlicher ist allerdings wohl, dass Blizzard es einfach verschlafen hat die roten Drachen rauszupatchen oder die Möglichkeit, an den roten Drachenwelpen (das Pet) zu kommen nicht einschränken wollte.


----------



## leckaeis (15. Mai 2009)

Syrda schrieb:


> Wenn Korialstrasz Alextrasza von den Ereignissen in besagtem Buch erzählt hat - wovon schwer auszugehen ist - dann glaube ich, dass sie die Bewachung erneut veranlasst haben könnte, in der Hoffnung, dass die Erkrankung der Drachen von der Dämonenseele stammte und den Bewahrern somit kein Übel von innen mehr droht, der Berg allerdings noch geschützt werden muss, falls einige Eier das Debakel überstanden haben oder damit die dunklen Energien dort nicht angezapft werden können.
> 
> Wahrscheinlicher ist allerdings wohl, dass Blizzard es einfach verschlafen hat die roten Drachen rauszupatchen oder die Möglichkeit, an den roten Drachenwelpen (das Pet) zu kommen nicht einschränken wollte.




Aus IRGENDEINEM unerfindlichem Grund denke ich auch, dass die zweite Möglichkeit da wahrscheinlicher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfassbar (15. Mai 2009)

Syrda schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlicher ist allerdings wohl, dass Blizzard es einfach verschlafen hat die roten Drachen rauszupatchen oder die Möglichkeit, an den roten Drachenwelpen (das Pet) zu kommen nicht einschränken wollte.



Wahrscheinlicher ist wohl das Schneestrum die Welt nicht nach jedem neuen Buch das erscheint umbaut...


----------



## Kronas (15. Mai 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> das in *hyal*  ist der *ord* wo malfurion die *druiedenruft*   und wo der kerker ist wo *illidarn* gefangen war      *wen* ihr euch erinnern wow geschichte   dämonen  *sclacht *am berg *hyal*  malfurion   *druieden*   .......   das die *höle* halt nen drachenmaul ist kann man ja nix für xD   nur  der kerker ist unter *hyal*  an der *hole* der *druieden*   die ja auch *irgendwei* irre sind das wird bestimt die ini   deathwing  wäre schon geil wen der kommen würde aber dan nicht wie malygos so einfach  das ist schon ne schande
> und was ihr *vergest* warum muss er in azeroth sein durch ulduar  haben wir *jz* weitere planeten     malygos  universum   warum isser *it einach* auf nen *planetetn* gegangen und hat  sich seine eigene welt erschaffen wo er sitzt und nur drauf wartet das wir kommen  so *wei* arthas


arthas hat die 'welt' nordend doch nicht gebaut, nur seine festung


----------

